# Endur's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft OOC



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Endur's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178373
OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178371
Rogues Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178372


Current players include: 
Isida Kep'Tukari: Lia Nailo, Elf Ranger
Goddess FallenAngel: Alessandra Exaultiacien, Human Cleric of Pelor
Rhun: Skorl Darkskull, Half-Orc Barbarian/Fighter
Voadam: Jack Morrow, Half-Elf Ranger 
Pyrex: Nikolai, Human Sorceror
Hafrogman: Cedric, Human Rogue
Dirk: Ricven Spellhand, Human Hexblade
Ivid: Dareios, Human Fighter
IndustryGothica: Willow, Elf Druid/Rogue


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

In honor of Halloween, presenting Endur’s Expedition to Castle Ravenloft

Character Creation Rules
Create a 5th level Player Character as per the Rules in the Players Hand Book. 25 point buy for stats, maximum hit points at first level. Levels after 1st level will be 1/2 maximum hit points on each dice.  Equipment value, horses, and wealth: 9000gp.

If the campaign lasts long enough, I expect the characters to advance from fifth level to eleventh level.

The core rules for this campaign are the 3.5 PHB, PHBII, DMG, MM, and Libris Mortis.  Each player can use one other WOTC book of your choice in building your character (i.e. feats, classes, PRCs, races, spells, and other such rules).  NPCs follow the same rule, each NPC may have rules from one WOTC book in addition to the core rules above.  

Expedition to Castle Ravenloft is set in Barovia in a not identified game world (probably Greyhawk).  The Gods of the core setting are being used (Pelor, etc).  Characters start thirty miles outside Barovia in a roadside hostel named the Weary Horse Inn.  None of the PCs have previously visited Barovia.

Note that I post on average once a day, and expect this game will take a year to complete.  So we might start on one Halloween and finish on the next Halloween.

It is ok to play in this campaign if you have previously played in Ravenloft or I6.  Please do not read the new “Expedition to Castle Ravenloft” WOTC book.  

Put your character in the Rogues Gallery and make an intro post in the IC thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2006)

I may have myself some interest.  As for what I'm playing, I shall have to get back to you on that for specifics.  I am considering a ranger, a hunter of undead.  I have a backstory percolating through my mind, and I shall try to get it up within two days.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm interested, and thinking of playing a Cleric of Pelor... sounds like fun. Will post character in a few days.

Wondering... is this a first-come first-served game?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd like to take on the role of party-tank...so, I'll be throwing up a submission for a fighter type character of some type.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2006)

Are godless clerics OK?


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Wondering... is this a first-come first-served game?




My algorithm is a little bit more complex.  

Isida Kep'Tukari, Goddess FallenAngel, Rhun, and Voadam are all in.  Still recruiting more.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like you could use a thief rogue.

I'm thinking the PHB II variant, so as to actually have something to do against the inevitable undead.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 24, 2006)

I would be interested in throwing my hat in.  Perhaps a ranged specialist, Ranger/Rogue or some combination there of.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 24, 2006)

I've seen all the major avenues covered save arcanist, so I think that's where I'm leaning.

I'm undecided yet between wiz/sor/other.  

Given the badness that comes along with being evil in Ravenloft I'm concerned that either Beguiler or Warlock may be, er, sub-optimal; so either Wiz or Sor is looking more likely.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2006)

Heh, I was thinking about DM'ing I6 at some point. Then I found out about this revisited adventure coming out. Got the book myself and I know I6, which is very similar AFAIK, pretty much inside out (DM'ed it thrice or so already).

But I wish you all a lot of fun. I surely had my share in Endur's last game. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2006)

I didn't expect to get in so quickly, but a note about availability. I'll be away on a business trip and then have major work deadlines and assignments and not expect to post from 10/25-11/1.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2006)

For disclosure

"It is ok to play in this campaign if you have previously played in Ravenloft or I6. Please do not read the new “Expedition to Castle Ravenloft” WOTC book."

I have run Ravenloft CS games and own and will have read the 2e House of Strahd redo of I6, though I have not played in I6 or run the HoS one.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 24, 2006)

*Nice*

Im intereted and ignorant of this module. Im thinking a hexblade from complete warrior. Is that okay?


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2006)

*The Lightbringers*

Guild: The Lightbringers are an expansive guild of undead hunters that readily hands out charter memberships to anyone who wants to stamp out undead.  The Lightbringers have no central headquarters.  Generally affiliated good-aligned temples in large cities set aside meeting rooms.  Pelor's temples are best known for hosting Lightbringers -- believers and nonbelievers alike.

Symbol: The Lightbringer's symbol is a stylized half-sun, half-moon disc.

Credo: "Suffer no false life." 

The Lightbringers organization requires a prospective member to have 4 ranks in at least one of several associated skills.  The guild accepts all classes, levels, and races.  Initiation fee and annual dues are 100gp.

Associated skills: Concentration, Gather Information, Heal, Knowledge History, Knowledge Local, and Knowledge Religion.

Lightbringer Benefits: Will be described in greater detail if somone joins the guild.  Bards, Clerics, Paladins, and Rogues get a special substitution level benefit if they join the Lightbringers guild -- the substitution level benefit is retroactive (so if you join at level 6 and there is a level 1 substition level, you could opt to trade out your original level 1 ability for the substitution ability).


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2006)

Are members of the Lightbringers typically open about their organization/membership?  It seems they'd be in direct opposition to the lord of the realm.    

I'm interested in futher information, as it sounds like a good fit for my character.  (feel free to PM me if you don't want it generally known yet)

I've narrowed down my concept a bit further.  My current plan is to to with a Human Sorcerer, and play with some of the new goodies in Complete Mage.  There's been a ton of bickering about the Reserve feats over in General and I'm itching to see how they work in play. (plus, Fiery Blast just looks like a lot of fun...   )


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Are members of the Lightbringers typically open about their organization/membership?  It seems they'd be in direct opposition to the lord of the realm.




Since none of the PCs are from Barovia (and not yet created characters do not have knowledge skills allocated yet), I can't comment on this.


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm interested in futher information, as it sounds like a good fit for my character.  (feel free to PM me if you don't want it generally known yet)




Ok.  Once you pay your 100gp initiation fee and post your character, I'll post the benefits you receive.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2006)

Done.

Well, in progress (and ergo, not done), but posted.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2006)

My half-orc barbarian/fighter brute is coming along nicely...should be posted soon. Unfortunately, he lacks the skill points to join the Lightbringers.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2006)

Unless you have a 4 or 5 Int, you should be able to get 4 ranks in one of the required skills; even if you have to purchase them as cross-class.

Granted, it'll cost you *all* your skill points at Int 6, and at least half of them at Int 8, but it should be *possible*.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Unless you have a 4 or 5 Int, you should be able to get 4 ranks in one of the required skills; even if you have to purchase them as cross-class.
> 
> Granted, it'll cost you *all* your skill points at Int 6, and at least half of them at Int 8, but it should be *possible*.





Oh, I _could_ do it. Those skills don't really fit the character concept, though.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't know, I can _totally_ see the barbarian brute with ranks in Concentration.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey can I go ahead and post my charcter in the rogue gallery? Its a Human hexblade


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Hey can I go ahead and post my charcter in the rogue gallery?




Sure.

Current players include: Isida Kep'Tukari, Goddess FallenAngel, Rhun, Voadam, Pyrex, Hafrogman, Wrahn, and Dirk.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> My half-orc barbarian/fighter brute is coming along nicely...should be posted soon. Unfortunately, he lacks the skill points to join the Lightbringers.




What half-orc barbarian/fighter brutes lack in skills they can make up for by kicking the door down.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2006)

I got my char in the rg. Please read and check over, bear in mind that im not done and i need to fix the skill columns. Thanks


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> I got my char in the rg. Please read and check over, bear in mind that im not done and i need to fix the skill columns. Thanks




Didn't look over too much, but note that your chain shirt should only cost you 1250gp.  100 (base) + 150 MW (armor) + 1000 (+1 enhancement)


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2006)

Mw armor is only 150? I always assumed 300? Where does it say 150? lol i like that rule


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 26, 2006)

I would like to join if you can use me.  

I am a pretty experienced RL DM, however, but I always wanted to participate in this most classic of all RL campaigns as a player.

Is there still room for me? - I'll post my character as soon as I can.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, btw, I want to play a fighter.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd love to get into this as well if there's room.  I'm thinking of a rogue/druid combination, human or elven most likely.

IG


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Mw armor is only 150? I always assumed 300? Where does it say 150? lol i like that rule




Masterwork Weapon is 300.
Masterwork Armor is 150.
Masterwork Tool is 50.

Its all in the PHB (Or the SRD, if you use that).


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> I got my char in the rg. Please read and check over, bear in mind that im not done and i need to fix the skill columns. Thanks




The name on the character sheet is not referring to your player name.  That line refers to the name of the character.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Also, Dirk, I do not believe you can gain the benefits from Bracers of Armor if you are already wearing armor. You could change that to a ring of protection, though.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Recruiting is closed.

Players: Isida Kep'Tukari, Goddess FallenAngel, Rhun, Voadam, Pyrex, Hafrogman, Wrahn, Dirk, Ivid, and IndustryGothica.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Endur, I posted Skorl (half-orc barbarian1/fighter4) to the Rogue's Gallery. I still have some money to spend, and I am contemplating changing a couple of feats, still.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 26, 2006)

YEAH!!! Tomorrow morning you have all the stats and the background for my PC.   

Thank you for letting me join!


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Endur, I posted Skorl (half-orc barbarian1/fighter4) to the Rogue's Gallery. I still have some money to spend, and I am contemplating changing a couple of feats, still.




Looks great.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Once characters are posted in the Rogues Gallery, I will be making more posts in the IC thread representing the knowledge of the PCs.

I can't do that until I know which skills the players have, what ranks, levels of bardic knowledge, etc.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 26, 2006)

I have in-laws coming into town tomorrow morning, so I am unsure of how much work on the character I will be able to get done this weekend. They are leaving on Monday, and Tuesday is the holiday, but I will endeavor to get my character posted by the weekend of the 4th. My apologies.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

*Horses*

When making your characters, remember that you are traveling in a rural area.  

Your character might prefer to walk -- my dwarf always prefers walking.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Your character might prefer to walk -- my dwarf always prefers walking.




Well, as soon as one other person doesn't have one, I don't have to worry about keeping up.  Yay for not riding around on 75gp worth of dragon snack.    

Stats posted, will write up background today.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> When making your characters, remember that you are traveling in a rural area.
> 
> Your character might prefer to walk -- my dwarf always prefers walking.





Yeah, Skorl isn't the horse riding type...although, he may eat someone's horse if he gets hungry enough.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 26, 2006)

My character is mechanically complete and posted in the RG here.

I'll have description & details up later today.

The one iffy thing I wanted to clear was having drunk from the Dragonblood Pool as part of my equipment.  (details are in my char sheet)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Stats posted, will write up background today.




All done.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> When making your characters, remember that you are traveling in a rural area.
> 
> Your character might prefer to walk -- my dwarf always prefers walking.




Although I should tell you the story sometime about how my walking dwarven paladin almost caused the deaths of the rest of the party.  The rest of the party had a magical plague that was going to kill them on day 10 (my paladin was immune) and the remove diseases I cast on the rest of the party weren't working but the gm didn't tell me that the remove diseases weren't working (magical disease immune to cure disease).  Almost wiped the party out.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 26, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Although I should tell you the story sometime about how my walking dwarven paladin almost caused the deaths of the rest of the party.  The rest of the party had a magical plague that was going to kill them on day 10 (my paladin was immune) and the remove diseases I cast on the rest of the party weren't working but the gm didn't tell me that the remove diseases weren't working (magical disease immune to cure disease).  Almost wiped the party out.




To be fair, it doesn't seem like the walking was the cause of the near death.  If you didn't know it wasn't working, you wouldn't have been hurrying to wherever even on horses.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I have in-laws coming into town tomorrow morning, so I am unsure of how much work on the character I will be able to get done this weekend. They are leaving on Monday, and Tuesday is the holiday, but I will endeavor to get my character posted by the weekend of the 4th. My apologies.




We're going to start IC posting on October 31st in honor of Halloween.

However, if you have not posted your character by then, that is ok.  Your character will just be assumed to be in the back of the party until posted.  (i.e. you won't have to worry about your character being eaten, on the other hand, your character won't be able to smite anyone until you post your character).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> We're going to start IC posting on October 31st in honor of Halloween.





Excellent. I'm really looking forward to this game.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The one iffy thing I wanted to clear was having drunk from the Dragonblood Pool as part of my equipment.  (details are in my char sheet)




As a level 5 character, that is a bit iffy.  Let's say no Dragonblood pool (or other arcane locations).


----------



## Dirk (Oct 26, 2006)

YEA NO HORSY sounds good that gives me more money to play with. I am currently cramming for several test for this friday. But after school ill try to finish my char 100%. How is he looking those far? Please point out errors because after writing it i think im right and you know how it goes. Glad to be apart of this game


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

If you have already selected your optional book (as Pyrex selected Complete Mage and Dirk selected Complete Warrior), please mention you selection of the book somewhere on your character sheet


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> As a level 5 character, that is a bit iffy.  Let's say no Dragonblood pool (or other arcane locations).




Fair enough, and not too unexpected.  I'll swap it out for something else then.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2006)

QUESTIONS FOR DM

What is our starting xp? 

I was wondering if i could have a hamster as a familiar? (Boo from Baulders Gate to be exact) and if so what bonus would he offer? (I would prefer the bonus toads get of +3 to masters life but thats just me)

Do we need to pick a regional home (FR i would assume) and if so would we get the benefits of out home region?


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

>What is our starting xp? Doesn't matter.  You are level 5.

>I was wondering if i could have a hamster as a familiar? (Boo from Baulders Gate to be exact) and if so what bonus would he offer?   Boo is yours.  Bonus is unknown to your character.

>Do we need to pick a regional home (FR i would assume) and if so would we get the benefits of out home region?  Not in FR, no home region, no benefits.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, Skorl isn't the horse riding type...although, he may eat someone's horse if he gets hungry enough.




I had a half-orc barbarian once that was loosely based on Ghengis Khan.  He rode horses.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I had a half-orc barbarian once that was loosely based on Ghengis Khan.  He rode horses.





Now that's a pretty cool concept! Very nice. I envision Skorl coming from the mountains, though...no place for a horse.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Endur, I posted Skorl (half-orc barbarian1/fighter4) to the Rogue's Gallery. I still have some money to spend, and I am contemplating changing a couple of feats, still.




Always hard to pick feats for a fourth level fighter.  You get a decent number of feats, but not as many as you would like.  I always have problems picking between Weapon Specialization and Great Cleave.  On the one hand, Weapon Specialization = more damage.  On the other hand, you are just low enough in level that Great Cleave could be very useful against waves of mooks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Always hard to pick feats for a fourth level fighter.  You get a decent number of feats, but not as many as you would like.  I always have problems picking between Weapon Specialization and Great Cleave.  On the one hand, Weapon Specialization = more damage.  On the other hand, you are just low enough in level that Great Cleave could be very useful against waves of mooks.





Absolutely. And with the edition of books like Complete Warrior and such, you really start to get so many feats available that it makes it difficult to choose. I still need to get PHBII, as I hear there are many great Fighter feats in that one.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely. And with the edition of books like Complete Warrior and such, you really start to get so many feats available that it makes it difficult to choose. I still need to get PHBII, as I hear there are many great Fighter feats in that one.




Some decent ones.

Shield Specialization, Shield Ward 
Armor Specialization: BAB 12+.
Brutal Strike: BAB 6+ and using a bludgeoning weapon like a mace, flail, or club.
Weapon Mastery: BAB 8+

Of that group, weapon mastery is the only don't pass up feat.  The others are ok.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya all, 

How do I bring my charsheet into normal form when I post it here?

- I tried to c/p, but it looks very messy.

Could I send you mine as well as doc/PDF?

*Working on the problem*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 27, 2006)

Fixed the major problems with the layout.

Sorry for the spamming and sorry that I couldn't get things up as tidy as you others did.

Which programs were you others using, BTW?

*Your charsheets look so good*


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2006)

I typed mine in word then copied and pasted into a code barcket, preveiwed what it would like and if the columns were off or something i used the preview above as a reference so i just scrolled down and moved the appropiate things. Also this is a character profiler host some people use it others dont, i think its ok but some dms dont like it.

http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/index.php 

so minimum exp for level 5 char? Can i know the bonus ooc? lol im intrigued


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2006)

The main trick to formatting your character sheet is to use the [ code ] [ /code ] tags; they're the only way to keep your spacing intact.  (Without them the post-processor automatically strips "extra" white space)

Beyond that, feel free to copy mine, it's a tweak on the semi-standard character sheet that was communally designed for Living Enworld.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Can i know the bonus ooc? lol im intrigued




Not at this time.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

I just throw my charsheets together in word. Sometimes I use 
	
	



```
brackets, and sometimes I don't.
```


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2006)

I use wordpad, high technology.  You could also use Word with the courier new font to get uniform spacings.  But basically I just copy and past old character sheets and edit them for the new character.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2006)

Still trying to figure out where to spend a suddenly-freed 2,000gp, but I've posted a good bit of my background & description.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure out where to spend a suddenly-freed 2,000gp, but I've posted a good bit of my background & description.





You can spend it on Skorl!


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure out where to spend a suddenly-freed 2,000gp, but I've posted a good bit of my background & description.




You have an AC of 11. . . might I suggest

Ring of Protection +1 - 2000gp
or
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 - 2000gp
or
Light Mithral Shield +1 - 2009gp

Or alternatively, a wand
Magic Missile (2 missiles) - 2250gp


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Not to be picky on characters, but either I'm figuring my character's hit points wrong, or everyone else has figured their hit points wrong.

Max at 1st, + half at each level thereafter...

Nikolai would have 24, not 22 (4 + 2 + 3 + 2 + 3 + 10 con)
Dirk's unnamed hexblade would have either 31 (if d8) or 37 (if d10), not 35
Cedric would have 30, not 28 (6 + 3 + 4 + 3 + 4 + 10 con)
Dareios would have 42, not 54 (10 + 5 + 6 + 5 + 6 + 10 con)

Am I calculating these wrong? Should I have actually used half max hit points possible each level...if so, then Nikolai and Cedric's would be correct.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Levels after 1st level will be 1/2 maximum hit points on each dice.




I read that as half the max value, not average as you are calculating.

Which would also make the hexblade correct, d10 HD.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I read that as half the max value, not average as you are calculating.
> 
> Which would also make the hexblade correct, d10 HD.




Ah, that makes sense. Guess I am just too used to doing 'Average.' And I didn't have my Complete Warrior with me...couldn't remember the Hexblade's HD off the top of my head.

So that means Skorl should have 47, Dareios should have 40, and everyone else is already good.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2006)

yea im pretty sure mines right

10 lvl 1
5 each level *4 levels = 20
1 con each lvl  = 5

so 35 hp right?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> yea im pretty sure mines right
> 
> 10 lvl 1
> 5 each level *4 levels = 20
> ...





Yeah, you are good...I was coming up with 37 using "Average Hit Points" but this method is actually slightly less then that.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> yea im pretty sure mines right
> 
> 10 lvl 1
> 5 each level *4 levels = 20
> ...




yes, you are right.

Half each level after first.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Still trying to figure out where to spend a suddenly-freed 2,000gp, but I've posted a good bit of my background & description.




I have a gnome who would be happy to let you drink from the pool in his back yard for 2000 gp.

He'll even decorate the pool for free, just tell him what a Dragon's blood pool looks like, and he'll make his pool look like one.

[Lots of gnomish con artists in them thar hills.]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You have an AC of 11. . . might I suggest
> 
> Ring of Protection +1 - 2000gp
> or
> ...




He'll be under _Mage Armor_ fairly consistently for a 15 AC, but the RoP+1 is definately a strong contender.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> He'll be under _Mage Armor_ fairly consistently for a 15 AC, but the RoP+1 is definately a strong contender.




Yeah, I figured on the Mage Armor, hence no bracers on the list.  But everything else there will stack


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured on the Mage Armor, hence no bracers on the list.  But everything else there will stack




I honestly, really like the idea of the Mithril Buckler for wizards and sorcerers...it had never even occurred to me until I began to frequent these boards.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 27, 2006)

what do you mean by mithril buckler, it that in the dm guide? My opinion, go with the RoP+1 because you get its benefits flat footed and touch attacks. Any other suggestions for my char?


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 27, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> what do you mean by mithril buckler, it that in the dm guide?




Mithral is found in the DMG.  (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/specialMaterials.htm#mithral)
Bucklers are found in the PHB.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> what do you mean by mithril buckler, it that in the dm guide? My opinion, go with the RoP+1 because you get its benefits flat footed and touch attacks. Any other suggestions for my char?





Sorry, mithral...I always get the D&D and LotR spelling mized up.

Mithral Buckler+1, as in a small shield made of the very lightweight metal mitral. Gets you a +2 shield bonus to AC for the same cost as the RoP+1. Although arcane casters are not proficient with it, the Armor Check Penalty is 0, so there is no drawback to using one.


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Mithral Buckler+1, as in a small shield made of the very lightweight metal mitral. Gets you a +2 shield bonus to AC for the same cost as the RoP+1. Although arcane casters are not proficient with it, the Armor Check Penalty is 0, so there is no drawback to using one.




There is a minor drawback, in that if an arcane caster is doing anything that requires both hands, such as casting spells or riding a horse or fighting with a staff, he will not get the +2 bonus to AC, so in that situation the Ring of Protection +1 is better.

Spells with a somatic component require at least one hand.  If the other hand is holding a material component or a wand, etc., you won't be able to get the ac bonus from the buckler.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> There is a minor drawback, in that if an arcane caster is doing anything that requires both hands, such as casting spells or riding a horse or fighting with a staff, he will not get the +2 bonus to AC, so in that situation the Ring of Protection +1 is better.
> 
> Spells with a somatic component require at least one hand.  If the other hand is holding a material component or a wand, etc., you won't be able to get the ac bonus from the buckler.





Well, I suppose that is true, although there is much debate over whether a PC can use a somatic and material component for a spell with just one hand. Otherwise, a one-handed wizard would be out of luck!  As I always like to say, though...that kind of thing is up to the DM!


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose that is true, although there is much debate over whether a PC can use a somatic and material component for a spell with just one hand. Otherwise, a one-handed wizard would be out of luck!




The one-handed wizard has the Eschew Materials feat. 

Also, it probably is dependent on the particular material, some materials might make more sense for one hand than other materials.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Spells with a somatic component require at least one hand.  If the other hand is holding a material component or a wand, etc., you won't be able to get the ac bonus from the buckler.




The buckler does say that it is strapped to the arm, leaving it free to hold objects, like material components.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> The one-handed wizard has the Eschew Materials feat.





Excellent point! (It actually did come up in one of my campaigns, as I can be a rat bastard DM, and the wizard lost his hand!)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be off until Monday. See you then!


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2006)

*Comments on Characters*

Rhun: Skorl Darkskull looks great.  

Pyrex: Nikolai looks great.  Please post a short (1-2 sentence) version of the Complete Mage spells you are using (my copy of Complete Mage has not yet arrived).

Dirk: Is the name of your character 'Dirk'?  Your Hexblade gets 24 skill points, not 20.  AC is 17, since bracers of armor +1 don't stack with chain shirt +1.  Still need a background.  

Hafrogman: Cedric looks great.  

Ivid: Dareios gets another stat point (25 point buy, you spent 24).  Hit Points: 40 instead of 54.  AC: 19 (10+7 armor +2 shield), not 23.  Are you sure you didn't want mw full plate instead of mw half-plate?  MW full-plate is more expensive --you might have to change around your magic items or drop Mithral from your shield, but you would have AC: 21 (10+8 armor +2 shield +1 dex).  

IndustryGothicka: Your elven Druid3/Rogue2 looks like a good start.  Hit points should be 26, not 31.  Druids get Listen and Spot as class skills, but they do not get Hide, Move Silently, and Search.  So you need to change your skills slightly.  You could have 6.5 in Hide Move Silently, and Search, or you could have 5 in Hide, Move Silently, and Search and invest the skill points in some ranks in Druid skills.  

Lightbringer Members so far: Dirk, Nikolai


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rhun: Skorl Darkskull looks great.





I've still got a little cash to spend. Any suggestions?


Probably have this done tomorrow night or Monday...I'm having a big Halloween bash at my place tonight, so I'm not going to have much time today.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Pyrex: Nikolai looks great.  Please post a short (1-2 sentence) version of the Complete Mage spells you are using (my copy of Complete Mage has not yet arrived).




Will do.  They're both pretty straightforward.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've still got a little cash to spend. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Probably have this done tomorrow night or Monday...I'm having a big Halloween bash at my place tonight, so I'm not going to have much time today.




You might always consider grabbing a few potions; they're never a bad investment.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 29, 2006)

My character is partially posted... still need to finish up some things, but it is all there except the following:
~ Appearance
~ Backstory
~ EQ
~ Memorized Spells
~ Turning information (calculations, etc)
~ Domain writeouts (add domain powers into char sheet, write-out domains, etc)


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks endur, its a working progress lol, no i havent come up with a name yet im working on it. Also on the buckler there is another darwback, if wielded with a two-handed weapon (because its strapped to the arm) you would get a -1 to attack roles from the extra weight correct? Alos in my case it would have to be sheathed for me to cast my spells correct?


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 29, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> IndustryGothicka: Your elven Druid3/Rogue2 looks like a good start.  Hit points should be 26, not 31.  Druids get Listen and Spot as class skills, but they do not get Hide, Move Silently, and Search.  So you need to change your skills slightly.  You could have 6.5 in Hide Move Silently, and Search, or you could have 5 in Hide, Move Silently, and Search and invest the skill points in some ranks in Druid skills.




I don't know why I was adding a +2 CON bonus for the HP instead of +1.  Anyway, that part is fixed.

I wanted to ask you about the skills first, though.  I know that in 3.0 ranks in a class exclusive skill could only be bought after raising a level in that particular class.  In 3.5, however, it looks like they've done away with class exclusive skills.  The way I read it, as long as a skill was a class skill for at least one of your classes, it was consdiered a class skill for your character and could be bought at any time.

I don't want to sound argumentative - I'd just like a little clarification.  Ultimately, I'll do it however you want it done.  You're the boss.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 29, 2006)

There are no class exclusive skills any more, you can buy any skill.  However, you pay double for cross class skills, and can only purchase ranks up to (level+3)/2.

When multiclassing, you treat both skill lists as class skills for the purposes of max ranks.  However, when purchasing skills with each level's skill points, you spend them on that level's class skill list.


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> My character is partially posted...




Looks great so far.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, worked some more on my character. I still need to finish EQ (I have about a grand left to spend - anyone have suggestions?) and finish and post my backstory, but I should be done mechanically.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2006)

fallenangel might i recomend a few things 

you could make your armor or shield +1
or
bracers of armor +1
or
pearl of power lvl 1

or save you money for something better, but those 3 things would be at the top of my list if i were you


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, worked some more on my character. I still need to finish EQ (I have about a grand left to spend - anyone have suggestions?) and finish and post my backstory, but I should be done mechanically.




I posted the Lightbringer guild benefits in the Rogues Gallery, including the possible substitution levels for clerics.

Since Alessandra Exaultiacien has the Glory and Sun Domains and is going to join the Radiant Servant of Pelor prestige class, I don't think the Lightbringer substitution levels really add all that much to your character.  But if you are interested, they are listed.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 29, 2006)

OK im done with my char sheet, please check over and make sure alls good. Im lving the lightbringer benefts to endur


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 30, 2006)

I've updated my character's skills.  I think they're all right now.  Thanks for that bit of new knowledge, btw.  Also added some equipment, but still need more.  I think all I need now are a couple of feats and a background, along with a few more pieces of equipment.

She'll have a medium viper for her animal companion - do you want me to do that stats on that, or would you rather advance it yourself?  If I read it right, it should know 5 or 6 tricks.

I'd like to see the lightbringer benefits for the rogue as well, if you don't mind.  Might have to rework a few skills depending on what they are (crossing fingers for the ability to sneak attack undead).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 30, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Ivid: Dareios gets another stat point (25 point buy, you spent 24).  Hit Points: 40 instead of 54.  AC: 19 (10+7 armor +2 shield), not 23.  Are you sure you didn't want mw full plate instead of mw half-plate?  MW full-plate is more expensive --you might have to change around your magic items or drop Mithral from your shield, but you would have AC: 21 (10+8 armor +2 shield +1 dex).




Okay, applied everything as you said. But I still get AC 23 in my way of counting the bonuses.   Then again, I am an absolute jerk when it comes to mathematics...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 30, 2006)

BTW, I am not getting any e-mail notifications any more lately...  

Sorry for the chaos, I am ready to fix everything.

What about sharing some personal info?

Here are some facts on my person:



> _Desdichado_
> 
> *Name:  *Rafael
> *
> ...


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2006)

Quick pop in with a question 

"Cleric level 1: Destroy Undead replaces Turn Undead, see Complete Divine p. 87 variant rule." 

I don't have CD, what is this? I'm thinking of a lightbringer, either a straight cleric or a missile fire ranger.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 30, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Quick pop in with a question
> 
> "Cleric level 1: Destroy Undead replaces Turn Undead, see Complete Divine p. 87 variant rule."
> 
> I don't have CD, what is this? I'm thinking of a lightbringer, either a straight cleric or a missile fire ranger.




I don't have the book handy to give you the full info, but the gist of it is that a turn attempt causes damage to undead instead of making them flee.  1d6/level will save for half.  Turn resistance become DR against the damage.  Basically it means that it always suceeds to some degree or other.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks HFM, its appreciated. I've decided to go with an archer ranger concept though.

Industry Gothica, care to tie Willow's background into Jack's?


----------



## Endur (Oct 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I'd like to see the lightbringer benefits for the rogue as well, if you don't mind.  Might have to rework a few skills depending on what they are (crossing fingers for the ability to sneak attack undead).




Lightbringer benefits for Rogues have been posted.  Penetrating Strike at 3rd level instead of Trap Sense.  1/2 sneak attack damage when flanking an enemy that is otherwise immune to sneak attacks (must flank to get bonus damage).


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2006)

I think I've finished Jack Morrow. Let me know if I made any errors.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2006)

I only used the core srd and PHII ranger variant. I traded in the animal companion so I can help out our rogues from range. It also goes well with the theme of him losing connection to nature. This will be my first 3e half-elf.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 30, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Industry Gothica, care to tie Willow's background into Jack's?




Absolutely.  At this point, I need all the background ideas I can get.  I think we can manage something.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2006)

Endur when can we start playing in the IC thread, did you set a date or ...?  Also does anyone else see any problems with my char sheet. The background is basic, but it gets the job done i feel.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 31, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Endur when can we start playing in the IC thread, did you set a date or ...?  Also does anyone else see any problems with my char sheet. The background is basic, but it gets the job done i feel.




I think we're aiming to start on Halloween, tommorrow.

As for your sheet, you still haven't fixed the things Endur listed last time, post #91, skill points and AC.


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> What about sharing some personal info?




Not sure how much people feel like sharing, but for myself I'm a software attorney in San Francisco, California.  

Endur is the name of my favorite character, Endur Stonehelm, a living greyhawk Dwarven Defender from the region of Geoff (from when I lived in Virginia).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think we're aiming to start on Halloween, tommorrow.





Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Not sure how much people feel like sharing, but for myself I'm a software attorney in San Francisco, California.
> 
> Endur is the name of my favorite character, Endur Stonehelm, a living greyhawk Dwarven Defender from the region of Geoff (from when I lived in Virginia).





I don't mind sharing...

I am the Provisioning Manager for a small telecommunications company in Salt Lake City, Utah. I have a Bachelor's of Science in Information Technology, and I am 31 years old.

Rhun came from Rhun Darkstar, who was the very first Forgotten Realms character I made back in 86 or 87. Don't know why I picked that name over the literally hundreds of other characters I've played, but I did and now I'm stuck with it!


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Not sure how much people feel like sharing, but for myself I'm a software attorney in San Francisco, California...




You know, you might update your profile. 

I'm a software tester in Seattle.

Pyrex is the name of a fire-based wizard I played way back when who had something of a fondness for collecting glass labware.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 31, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Not sure how much people feel like sharing, but for myself I'm a software attorney in San Francisco, California.




 Thanks. It's just that we are supposed to game a long time together, and so we should know a bit about each other, shouldn't we?  

My screen name, Ivid, also refers to an old Greyhawk character, *Ivid the Bowman*, whom I basically dropped when he was at lvl 22, after decades of adventuring.   He's currently supposed to live a quiet life as a farmer in the Sabrewood...


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry, i made corrections on a different character lol, wow that sucks. Ok NOW im done. I feel dumb... thats normal though *Dirk begins to ponder this way of life*


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2006)

Sharing, are we?

Well, I just made 33 earlier this month.  I'm a supervisor at the local county pokey here in Hicksville Texas.  Been playing d&d for a few years now, but still consider myself new to the sport.  I'm learning a lot here on the boards, so I think I'll stick around a while.  For the truly oldschool among us, I run a DOS based BBS system from way back when, accessible via telnet.  Legend of the Red Dragon anyone?  How's that for nostalgia? (telnet://madness.darktech.org)  I know, it's a cheap plug. 

In any case, I'm me.  Glad to meet ya.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, Legend of the Red Dragon, I loved that game.

The fairy whacked me with the ugly stick!

Hi, my name is John and a Pbpaholic.  **Hi, John**
I'm 24, a water engineer from Arizona and I like long walks on the beach and pina coladas.  No wait, wrong profile.

So, we ready to begin?  (It being halloween and all)  Or are we waiting to finalize up something?


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 31, 2006)

Willow is posted and complete, I believe.  Please let me know if I missed anything.




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, Legend of the Red Dragon, I loved that game.
> 
> The fairy whacked me with the ugly stick!




I always preferred Olivia, the severed head, giving you all that she is.


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2006)

Please feel free to post in the IC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Please feel free to post in the IC thread.





Done!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 31, 2006)

Done as well! Are we supposed to know each other, or are we meeting as a company of strangers?


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 31, 2006)

I assumed strangers, but we could have a passing aquaintance with some of each other.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

I awas thinking we already knew each other...at least somewhat.


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2006)

up to you whether you know each other or know of each other or have never met.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2006)

Well since everyone else is doing a little intro i guess i will too

Real names Paul, im 17 and i too live in a small hick texas town. Ive been pbp for about a year, dnd for about 2, rpgs my whole life. Im a senior in high school and im planning to going to college the seminary (baptist fyi).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 1, 2006)

I assume that Dareios knows Skorl and Rick from sight, but nothing more. After all, they are all three sellswords, in the end.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2006)

sounds good to me, i wasnt sure at first but i decided to just go with it lol


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2006)

Better late than never.  My character's finally up in the RG.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Endur, how many people that have characters have yet to post in game yet? I dont think there all there. Should we move on and let them catch up, what is rule or rules on keeping the pace of the game moving?


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like it's just Goddess Fallen Angel, our cleric that we're waiting on.

Edit:  And Wrahn, who hasn't posted any character yet.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm back finally.  Just getting over being sick, which really sucks. *sigh*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> I posted the Lightbringer guild benefits in the Rogues Gallery, including the possible substitution levels for clerics.
> 
> Since Alessandra Exaultiacien has the Glory and Sun Domains and is going to join the Radiant Servant of Pelor prestige class, I don't think the Lightbringer substitution levels really add all that much to your character.  But if you are interested, they are listed.




You are right - and I think I will stick with what I have - but thanks for posting the substitution levels anyway.  

I will finish up my character and post at least a basic backstory (having a hard time coming up with anything indepth for this character for some reason) and will post in the IC thread tonight.


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Hey Endur, how many people that have characters have yet to post in game yet? I dont think there all there. Should we move on and let them catch up, what is rule or rules on keeping the pace of the game moving?




Wrahn is the only one who has not posted in the IC thread yet, and he has not posted a character in the Rogues Gallery thread either.  I'm not going to wait on Wrahn to post.  If he does post, great.  But if not, we'll continue to move on in the IC thread.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 2, 2006)

Who's Boo and what's that hamster thing?


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Who's Boo and what's that hamster thing?




Boo is Ricven Swordhand's familiar.  Loosely based on a legendary miniature giant space hamster who was Minsc's animal companion.  See  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minsc

Nice artwork.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> A drunk at the bar points at Boo, and says, "Evil beware!  He's armed to the teeth and packing a hamster!"
> 
> A second drunk replies, "Terrible hamster justice will be wrecked upon the forces of evil!"





Oh, I laughed my ass off at this. Good times!


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2006)

*reads wikipedia link*

*laughs muchly*

*wonders how he never managed to play the Baldurs Gate games*


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *wonders how he never managed to play the Baldurs Gate games*




Baldur's Gate 2 came out in 2000.  That was the best game in the series, but Minsc was in all of the games.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes others have played Baulders gate!!! It is the best series ever from BioWare! Its based on 2nd edition dnd and its awesome! One of my fav rpgs of all time. You can pick up baulders gate 1 and 2 and the expansion for like 20 bucks at a gamestop or software ext, sometimes best buy will carry it is well worth the money. I laughed so hard at the drunks endur im so glad you let me have Boo, no other dm has allowed it until you.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 3, 2006)

So, the group has a new warcry...

"GO for the eyes!"

   

Just a question: Are you Americans? - I was shocked to see what happened in-game while I was asleep...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, I think a lot of us are Yanks.  Though I may be joining you in nighttime posting fairly shortly, I go to night-shift next week.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2006)

Im an american, but im no YANK! Im a southerner and proud! DONT MESS WITH TEXAS! 

Yes, bible belt, dalas cowboys, hunting and friday night lights.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yes, gotta love them 'Boys.  A Texan here too, through and through.


IG


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think I'm a yank or a southerner.  Honestly, Arizona is more like California just without all the beaches.  Plenty of sand, just no water to go with it.

Really, the only solution is for you to be awake at 2:00 a.m. and join in the fun!


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 3, 2006)

As far as regionalities go, I'm a midwesterner transplanted to the northwest.

Which, for those keeping track, are both totally different than being a southerner or a yank.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm in the Mountain West myself...not a yank or a southerner!


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2006)

I've lived in Illinois, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Maryland, Alabama, and now California (San Francisco).

So that would make me a midwesterner, a yankee, a southerner, and now a westerner (or whatever they call residents of San Francisco).


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone who has a magic weapon can write on your character sheet that your weapon shines light like a light spell (per the DMG).  This doesn't cost anything in gold, but it is an "always on" power that you can't turn off if you want to hide or allow others to use darkvision.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> whatever they call residents of San Francisco




I think they call them goddamn hippies, don't they?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 3, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think they call them goddamn hippies, don't they?




Glad someone else said that to the DM.  

I'm from Michigan originally, now Indiana, which is about as far South as I wanna get.   So go ahead and call me a Yank, my friends in Texas sure do.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Anyone who has a magic weapon can write on your character sheet that your weapon shines light like a light spell (per the DMG).  This doesn't cost anything in gold, but it is an "always on" power that you can't turn off if you want to hide or allow others to use darkvision.





No light for Skorl's blade!


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Anyone who has a magic weapon can write on your character sheet that your weapon shines light like a light spell (per the DMG).  This doesn't cost anything in gold, but it is an "always on" power that you can't turn off if you want to hide or allow others to use darkvision.




Well, so much for sneaking around witha halfspear now, eh?


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> No light for Skorl's blade!




Yeah, I think I'll pass too.

Nothing says "target" like a thief with a glowing blade.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 3, 2006)

Ooh, glowing mace for the Lightbringer Cleric of Pelor. Works for me.  

Although, I thought you could use Darkvision even in the presence of weak light? Or are you house-ruling that?


Edit: found it


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Darkvision is the extraordinary ability to see with no light source at all, out to a range specified for the creature. Darkvision is black and white only (colors cannot be discerned). It does not allow characters to see anything that they could not see otherwise—invisible objects are still invisible, and illusions are still visible as what they seem to be. Likewise, darkvision subjects a creature to gaze attacks normally. The presence of light does not spoil darkvision.


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Ooh, glowing mace for the Lightbringer Cleric of Pelor. Works for me.
> 
> Although, I thought you could use Darkvision even in the presence of weak light? Or are you house-ruling that?




If you have darkvision, light will not spoil the darkvision.

Might prevent you from hiding in the dark though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 3, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> If you have darkvision, light will not spoil the darkvision.
> 
> Might prevent you from hiding in the dark though.




That I agree with. 

I used to play in a group where the rogue had a sunsword. Still can't figure how the DM let that one slide.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I used to play in a group where the rogue had a sunsword. Still can't figure how the DM let that one slide.




Hey, I did that once, 2E style.  You had to sneak around with it sheathed, but backstab damage x5 was just crazy.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Anyone who has a magic weapon can write on your character sheet that your weapon shines light like a light spell (per the DMG).  This doesn't cost anything in gold, but it is an "always on" power that you can't turn off if you want to hide or allow others to use darkvision.





Ah, maybe I misunderstood.  Is this optional?  I was under the impression that it was not at first, until further reading...

IG


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2006)

yes, light is optional.

When the Wizard enchants the masterwork weapon and transforms it into a +1 weapon, he has the option of adding a permanent light spell into the weapon.

So, assuming you purchased your weapon, you could have purchased a light-emitting weapon or a non-light emitting weapon.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 4, 2006)

Does my Bag of Holding emit magical light as well?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 4, 2006)

One question on the INIT table you presented, Endur:

Does that mean you do all the rolls for us, or that we shall add this INIT when we do the rolls?


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> One question on the INIT table you presented, Endur:
> 
> Does that mean you do all the rolls for us, or that we shall add this INIT when we do the rolls?




I'll do all the rolls.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 4, 2006)

even though its not our turn can we go ahead and post and you will apply it when its our turn?


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> even though its not our turn can we go ahead and post and you will apply it when its our turn?




yes, please post ahead and do not wait for other's actions to be resolved.

I will resolve approximately one combat round a day.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 4, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'll do all the rolls.




Thank you for the clarification.  

One thing for the other players who might not have noticed this detail:

Since Dareios is a fighter-only character, Strider is not his "animal companion", but just his dog.

Let's assume that he found the dog some time during his mercenary years, and kind of "adopted" him.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 4, 2006)

thats what i figured. 

FYI i just bought FF12 and my posting might not be as frequent but i will try to get on least 2 times a day and check and post.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 5, 2006)

So, what about the game? - FF12, I mean. A worthy sequel to this long tradition of splendid games?


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2006)

*Swarms of Undead Creatures*

For Turn Undead and swarms, I'm not really all that concerned about the Turn check result and I'm focusing on the Turn Damage result.

The idea is that when the undead creatures have a fraction of a hit dice, then the Turn check result will allow destruction not turning.  The more important question is just how many undead creatures were turned.

For instance, in round 2, 18 hit dice of undead creatures were turned/destroyed.  In this case the Zombie Bat swarms were closest to the party (as the fastest undead creatures), so at 6 hit dice each, three zombie bat swarms were destroyed (all of the zombie bats that you can see were destroyed).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 5, 2006)

I wasn't all that sure how you were going to run it, which is why I posted all the info.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 6, 2006)

Lalala, Dareios has got a crush on Lia...

I hope it's okay how I play this out.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> So, what about the game? - FF12, I mean. A worthy sequel to this long tradition of splendid games?




I think its tons of fun but if you are a diehard, old school, dont change the gameplay person dont buy this title. They revamped the battle system to real time and you only control one at a time and your allies are on AI. The graphics are nice and so far the story is cool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Lalala, Dareios has got a crush on Lia...
> 
> I hope it's okay how I play this out.



  I think it's going to be fun.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 7, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> They revamped the battle system to real time and you only control one at a time and your allies are on AI. The graphics are nice and so far the story is cool.




 Well, I am currently playing FF4... So, maybe the new one is way too un-traditional for me...

I was following the development of the games via the web, but didn't have the chance to play it... But what you tell sounds more chilling than all those zombies we're fighting. Is the story any good, at least?  



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think it's going to be fun.




 Very nice. I always enjoy a bit of interaction with other players apart from the main story, though especially topics like in-game love interest can be tentative issues. Well, Dareios, timid as he is, will try behave like a true gentleman, in any case.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2006)

Endur, on one of your posts you aid one of the hits for someone else did no damage to to DR reduction correct? I always thought you did a minimum of 1 damage if its a hit regardless?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 7, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Endur, on one of your posts you aid one of the hits for someone else did no damage to to DR reduction correct? I always thought you did a minimum of 1 damage if its a hit regardless?




Granted, I am not the DM, but I believe the rules are as follows:

If you do, for example, 3 damage and the creature has DR 5, then no, you do no damage. 

The minimum of 1 point of damage is if you have a negative to damage, like from a low STR - if you do 1d4-2 and roll a 2 on the die, you still do 1 point of damage, not 0.

At least, I believe that is how it works, although the second part above might be a houserule from my FTF group. I know the first part is in the RAW, though.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2006)

> *Minimum Damage:* If penalties reduce the damage result to less than 1, a hit still deals 1 point of damage.






> The numerical part of a creature’s damage reduction is the amount of hit points the creature ignores from normal attacks.
> 
> Whenever damage reduction completely negates the damage from an attack, it also negates most special effects that accompany the attack, such as injury type poison, a monk’s stunning, and injury type disease. Damage reduction does not negate touch attacks, energy damage dealt along with an attack, or energy drains. Nor does it affect poisons or diseases delivered by inhalation, ingestion, or contact.
> 
> Attacks that deal no damage because of the target’s damage reduction do not disrupt spells.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2006)

*The Mists of Ravenloft*

I'm looking out my window and visiblity is minimal (can't see the ground or the bay-- I'm on the 18th floor).  Really foggy right now, but the sun is busy trying to burn off the fog.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 7, 2006)

Ooh, neat. I always like foggy days.  

Of course, I've never been transported to Ravenloft, thank the gods.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2006)

thats what i was thinking of thanks goddess.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2006)

were screwed   , all the tanks are scared or have turned tail and ran lol. I hope we live or those other light bringers come help lol, 

it it ok for us to give each other advice on what to do?


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> it it ok for us to give each other advice on what to do?




Not if you are paralyzed in fear.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

At least those that are paralyzed have their companions to protect them...Skorl is running off into the darkness all alone, scared, and having left his weapon in the middle of the road. I suppose he can't go into a _rage_ while paniked to gain another shot at the will save, huh?


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> At least those that are paralyzed have their companions to protect them...Skorl is running off into the darkness all alone, scared, and having left his weapon in the middle of the road. I suppose he can't go into a _rage_ while paniked to gain another shot at the will save, huh?




Nope, you need to rage before you are panicked.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

I think this is the part where the GM starts playing the Monster Mash.  
_
I was working in the lab late one night 
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight 
For my monster from his slab began to rise 
And suddenly to my surprise 


He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
He did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 


From my laboratory in the castle east 
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast 
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes 
To get a jolt from my electrodes 


They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 


The zombies were having fun 
The party had just begun 
The guests included Wolf Man 
Dracula and his son 


The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds 
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds 
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive 
With their vocal group, "The Crypt-Kicker Five" 


They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They played the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 


Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring 
Seems he was troubled by just one thing 
He opened the lid and shook his fist 
And said, "Whatever happened to my Transylvania twist?" 


It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 
The monster mash 
And it's a graveyard smash 
It's now the mash 
It's caught on in a flash 
It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 


Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band 
And my monster mash is the hit of the land 
For you, the living, this mash was meant too 
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you 


Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash 
The monster mash 
And do my graveyard smash 
Then you can mash 
You'll catch on in a flash 
Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2006)

You are a most dastardly DM Endur.  And I mean that in the most complementary way possible.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

*Industrygothica: Slithergleam*

Industrygothica,

Your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery need stats for Slithergleam.  See Isida's character sheet for an example of Sikilar's animal companion stats.  Remember that there are two versions of the attack trick ... the normal attack that costs one trick and the attack unnatural creatures that costs two tricks.  Since Slithergleam is a snake, Slithergleam gets 3 tricks plus 1 trick for an animal companion.  

Its ok to not have stats for regular animals (Strider the guarddog, the horses), since I just use the MM for that.  Although those who have regular animals should post what tricks their animals know.

Boo, as a miniature giant space hamster, does not have stats in the MM so don't worry about his stats.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 9, 2006)

I could be mistaken, but I was under the impression that your generic Warhorse or whatnot had a 'trick' package already... this is what I was going off of (emphasis mine):

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/handleAnimal.htm



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Combat Riding (DC 20): An animal trained to bear a rider into combat knows the tricks attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel. Training an animal for combat riding takes six weeks. You may also “upgrade” an animal trained for riding to one trained for combat riding by spending three weeks and making a successful DC 20 Handle Animal check. The new general purpose and tricks completely replace the animal’s previous purpose and any tricks it once knew. *Warhorses and riding dogs are already trained to bear riders into combat, and they don’t require any additional training for this purpose.*


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I think this is the part where the GM starts playing the Monster Mash.




Makes me wish I had taken levels in bard.  Monsters are harmless when mashing.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I could be mistaken, but I was under the impression that your generic Warhorse or whatnot had a 'trick' package already... this is what I was going off of (emphasis mine):
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/skills/handleAnimal.htm




Yes, that's correct, the generic warhorse has that package.

Dammerung and Strider might not have the generic packages though.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Makes me wish I had taken levels in bard.  Monsters are harmless when mashing.





Or a couple of levels in paladin to provide that save bonus to your companions. Or maybe next time, we'll have to have someone use Magic Circle vrs. Evil. I think that may have helped too! 


Edit: Assuming there is a next time.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2006)

Not that Protection from Evil helped me much.   Darn low fort saves...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Industrygothica,
> 
> Your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery need stats for Slithergleam.  See Isida's character sheet for an example of Sikilar's animal companion stats.  Remember that there are two versions of the attack trick ... the normal attack that costs one trick and the attack unnatural creatures that costs two tricks.  Since Slithergleam is a snake, Slithergleam gets 3 tricks plus 1 trick for an animal companion.




Since Willow is a third level druid, wouldn't that give Slithergleam 5 tricks (3 for an INT score of 1, plus 2 for being a druid of level 3-5)?

Thanks for pointing out the attack unnatural creature option.  I've never noticed that one before.  That'll definitely come in handy.  I'll get to statting him out straight away.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

Someone come slap rick!


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Since Willow is a third level druid, wouldn't that give Slithergleam 5 tricks (3 for an INT score of 1, plus 2 for being a druid of level 3-5)?




correct 5 tricks


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 10, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Or a couple of levels in paladin to provide that save bonus to your companions. Or maybe next time, we'll have to have someone use Magic Circle vrs. Evil. I think that may have helped too!
> 
> 
> Edit: Assuming there is a next time.





Yup, that was my bad. I'll memorize it in the morning.

Assuming there is a morning for us.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

Im mad i didnt cast pro from evil on myself... oh well, ill know next time. 

Question, i can tell what boo is feeling via empathic link, can i sense such an overwelming sensation from boo, ie fear, to cause me to snap out of my own fear?


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Question, i can tell what boo is feeling via empathic link, can i sense such an overwelming sensation from boo, ie fear, to cause me to snap out of my own fear?




No.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2006)

"Two out for a stroll." Nice.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2006)

Aw crap, I missed that one french bat wing was still alive. Oh well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 10, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "Two out for a stroll." Nice.





Yeah, I laughed at that too.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I laughed at that too.




Me too!


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Man, I knew a low will save was going to suck!*




There is a very cool feat in PHB2 called Steadfast Determination.  You get to use your con bonus instead of your wisdom bonus for will saves and you don't automatically fail fort saves on a 1.  Pre-req: Endurance feat.

I think this feat was originally intended for Dwarven Defenders, but it could also be very useful for Barbarians (high con bonus while raging) and Rangers (who already have the endurance feat).


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> ooc: Rick attacks the nearest zombie +10, 2D6+6 cleave if possible and dodge against the foe im attacking (this will be my normal routine is it ok if i say normal attack for short?).




You can describe your character's actions however you want.  I can take care of the calculations.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> There is a very cool feat in PHB2 called Steadfast Determination.  You get to use your con bonus instead of your wisdom bonus for will saves and you don't automatically fail fort saves on a 1.  Pre-req: Endurance feat.




I definitely need to pick up PHB2. Steadfast Determination does sound cool, although I generally loath feats that have prereqs that nobody would otherwise ever take.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

ill do a bit a both, depends how much time i have.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice way to introduce a certain vampire there...  Very evocative pic.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Nice way to introduce a certain vampire there...  Very evocative pic.





That's from the cover of I10, isn't it? The House on Gryphon Hill.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Nice way to introduce a certain vampire there...  Very evocative pic.




What, you mean there are vampires in this game?  Well thanks for ruining the surprise!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 10, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> What, you mean there are vampires in this game?  Well thanks for ruining the surprise!





 I wonder if there's anyone among us who doesn't know at least the overall plot of I6...


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's from the cover of I10, isn't it? The House on Gryphon Hill.




That artwork is describing the house on Gryhphon Hill.  Not sure if it was drawn for the module, or sometime after.  

I don't have I10, but I have a copy of the artwork from the Ravenloft boxed edition.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 11, 2006)

Vampires?  There're going to be vampires in this game?  I never knew... Oh well...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's anyone among us who doesn't know at least the overall plot of I6...




I can't help but think that anyone that has played d&d for twenty minutes has heard of Strahd and his infamous castle.

I only started playing after 3.0 was came out, so all the previous editions are lost on me.  I still managed to pick up a copy of the updated 16, _House of Strahd_, however, and have been waiting for some time for someone daring enough to run thing here.  I practically started drooling when I heard that WotC was updating it... even moreso when I heard it was good.  I was actually going to but the book for my birthday, since I figured I wouldn't get to play in it, but told my wife not to worry about it since Endur was up to the task.

I sometimes think maybe I should  have picked a stronger character concept for this one, but I think that, in the end, Willow will be up for the task.

IG


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I sometimes think maybe I should  have picked a stronger character concept for this one, but I think that, in the end, Willow will be up for the task.
> 
> Slithergleam can track by scent.




I think Willow will be fine.  Her abilities may not be optimal for fighting zombies, but the zombies are only a small portion of the overall adventure.

While Slithergleam does have the track trick and the scent ability, Slithergleam does not have the track feat.  So Slithergleam is not an optimal tracker.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I think Willow will be fine.  Her abilities may not be optimal for fighting zombies, but the zombies are only a small portion of the overall adventure.
> 
> While Slithergleam does have the track trick and the scent ability, Slithergleam does not have the track feat.  So Slithergleam is not an optimal tracker.




Figures.. guess I should have run that by you first.  I didn't realize he needed the feat to go along with the trick.  Ahh well.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 11, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I can't help but think that anyone that has played d&d for twenty minutes has heard of Strahd and his infamous castle.




Especially if one frequents such a nerdy place as ENWorld, or, in my case, Fraternityofshadows.com...


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2006)

*Tracking*

How fast are our trackers going to be going?

normal track roll: 15' a turn
track at -5: 30' a turn
track at -20: 60' a turn

Skorl was running at 120' a turn


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Skorl was running at 120' a turn




Sometimes being fast can be disadvantageous, eh?


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sometimes being fast can be disadvantageous, eh?




If Dareios had failed his saving throw, he would have been even further away because of how fast his mount can run.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm starting to get a real _Nightt of the Living Dead_ type feeling. Zombies, zombies everywhere.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2006)

I think I better track at normal (15' a round) speed.  I think getting lost here is a bad idea.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 13, 2006)

Bring them on!

 







Right now that I think of it... Dareios could be seen as a medieval form of *The Rock*...

Whatever I am compensating here...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Bring them on!





You aren't the one surrounded and fighting with a back-up weapon!


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone else feel like they're in a Scooby Doo episode?

"Jinkies!  Zombies are invading the village, what'll we do?"
"I know, let's split up!"
"Zoinks Fred!"
"Ruh ro!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 13, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You aren't the one surrounded and fighting with a back-up weapon!




Not yet.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You aren't the one surrounded and fighting with a back-up weapon!




Not to worry. The ghouls are going to help you out shortly, I'm sure.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not to worry. The ghouls are going to help you out shortly, I'm sure.





Ghoul was the first thing that popped into my mind, as well...but hey, maybe you guys can find Skorl by the time they eat there way through the zombie wall.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2006)

well we found the other people and there are a couple dozen more zombies, this is not cool! but fun.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 14, 2006)

Poor Skorl, indeed...

I'll be without internet for the next 48 hours (changing my provider). I hope I can resume the regular course of this game on Thursday, though...


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> ...Two buildings in particular appear occupied by towns people...




Do either of those happen to be the one I pointed at?  Even if we can't get in, having our backs to a wall with cover fire from above sounds better than being in the middle of the square.


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Do either of those happen to be the one I pointed at?  Even if we can't get in, having our backs to a wall with cover fire from above sounds better than being in the middle of the square.




Yes, Nikolai pointed at the inn.  The building with several archers on the roof.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey endur, when will i find out the my familiar benefit from boo?


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Hey endur, when will i find out the my familiar benefit from boo?




At some point in the future.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2006)

Scooby Doo usually has a horror theme of sorts, so yes, its not surprising there might be a Scooby Doo feeling.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Does anyone else feel like they're in a Scooby Doo episode?
> 
> "Jinkies!  Zombies are invading the village, what'll we do?"
> "I know, let's split up!"
> ...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> ooc: Potion of cure light wounds, normal attack. How many zombies between us and the door.





Dirk, just an FYI...you generally can't drink a potion and attack in the same round. Drinking a potion is a standard action that provokes an attack of opportunity. And it takes a move action to retrieve the potion before you can drink it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 15, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> On the plus side, none of the zombies are half-orcs or resemble Skorl.





I about dropped my Coke on my keyboard. Classic.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I about dropped my Coke on my keyboard. Classic.




I laughed when I read that too. Endur has certainly got a good sense of humor!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought i had a potion belt on. My bad. Ill wait to drink the potion. Endur will you allow items from FR campaign setting book, the potion belt is very handy


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> I thought i had a potion belt on. My bad. Ill wait to drink the potion. Endur will you allow items from FR campaign setting book, the potion belt is very handy





Actually, I think I gave Skorl a potion belt, too. Still, drinking the potion is a standard action that does provoke and AoO. The potion belt just makes retrieving the potion a free action instead of a move action.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello all,

Sorry for being unaivalable so long - it seems that I didn't post the cause of my sudden disappeareance, though I thought I had.

Again, I apologize  - this typically is not my style.

- Well, I just got W-LAN in my house and to install it myselfwas quite a trouble.

Now I am back, and, well, it seems poor Dareios could really need some helping hand!  

(I will NEVER let go the opportunity to play here with you!  )


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Sorry for being unaivalable so long - it seems that I didn't post the cause of my sudden disappeareance, though I thought I had.




You did post the cause, somewhere in the thread.  I saw your post.

Your not posting had nothing to do with your being buried alive.  Honest.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Your not posting had nothing to do with your being buried alive.  Honest.





So is he actually dead? Or just at negative hit points?


Edit: Nevermind, you answered that IC.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2006)

Not taken personally, of course.  

It might happen that I drop out for a day or two again - without warning this time.

My W-LAN seems to suck a bit...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont wanna die, come on BOO! Find help  :\ . Boo is going to come through for us ivid


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Mini-giant hamsters. Worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Go Boo, go!


You just need to stick by Skorl, that way you don't get overwhelmed by zombies!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2006)

SWEET Boo the burrowing hamster! he saves the day! Who needs a half orc when they have BOO! and some of you mocked Boo... hes expecting apologies...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

If you'd had the half-orc, Boo wouldn't have had to dig you out! LOL. 


Seriously, though...we should try to stick together as much as possible from this point on. Split up we are far too easy of pickings.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, some of us suggested in IC... but some people split off anyway.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Go Boo, go!
> 
> 
> You just need to stick by Skorl, that way you don't get overwhelmed by zombies!



Until his sickness gets worse. Then you get overwhelmed by one big green zombie.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Hey, some of us suggested in IC... but some people split off anyway.





Not by choice. LOL. Low will save. Getting in the fight with the zombies on the way back to you was a conscious decision, though...I didn't expect it to be a dozen of them.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Until his sickness gets worse. Then you get overwhelmed by one big green zombie.




I'm a little worried about that, actually. But maybe _Remove Disease_ will work?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm a little worried about that, actually. But maybe _Remove Disease_ will work?




We can hope... anyone have a handy Paladin around? 

I can't cast it until after I memorize spells tomorrow morning... and I have a feeling that will be too late.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> We can hope... anyone have a handy Paladin around?
> 
> I can't cast it until after I memorize spells tomorrow morning... and I have a feeling that will be too late.





How did we ever venture into Barovia without someone wanting to play a paladin? Well, I guess if Skorl dies/zombifies I'll have to make a paladin as a replacement.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

I was going to make Alessandra a paladin, but I figured that the extra healing and turning capabilities would be more important, as no one else seemed to be making a cleric.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I was going to make Alessandra a paladin, but I figured that the extra healing and turning capabilities would be more important, as no one else seemed to be making a cleric.





A cleric is better than a paladin, IMO, so I am glad of your decision. Hell, a second cleric may not have been a bad idea seeing what we are up against so far.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> A cleric is better than a paladin, IMO, so I am glad of your decision. Hell, a second cleric may not have been a bad idea seeing what we are up against so far.



 I think us all making clerics or paladins might not have been a bad idea, considering what we are up against.


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Getting in the fight with the zombies on the way back to you was a conscious decision, though...I didn't expect it to be a dozen of them.




I am not suffering from a shortage of zombies at the present time.  You can fight as many as you want (or more than you want).


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I am not suffering from a shortage of zombies at the present time.  You can fight as many as you want (or more than you want).




I believe I'll wait to replenish some spells first, thank you.

Speaking of which, about what time of day is it in game?  I never picked a certain time of day to do that, but midnight sounds like as good a time as any, I suppose. (Do I have to do this at the same time everyday?)


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I believe I'll wait to replenish some spells first, thank you.
> 
> Speaking of which, about what time of day is it in game?  I never picked a certain time of day to do that, but midnight sounds like as good a time as any, I suppose. (Do I have to do this at the same time everyday?)




It is currently around 9pm.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I believe I'll wait to replenish some spells first, thank you.
> 
> Speaking of which, about what time of day is it in game?  I never picked a certain time of day to do that, but midnight sounds like as good a time as any, I suppose. (Do I have to do this at the same time everyday?)




I believe divine casters (Willow is a druid, yes?) have to do so at pretty much the same time everyday.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I believe divine casters (Willow is a druid, yes?) have to do so at pretty much the same time everyday.




Yes, she is a druid.  Well, mostly.  Thanks for the info.  I suppose that _bedtime_ wouldn't be sufficient enough, eh? 


IG


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Yes, she is a druid.  Well, mostly.  Thanks for the info.  I suppose that _bedtime_ wouldn't be sufficient enough, eh?
> 
> 
> IG



 That Endur would have to answer.


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Yes, she is a druid.  Well, mostly.  Thanks for the info.  I suppose that _bedtime_ wouldn't be sufficient enough, eh?
> 
> IG




Praying for divine spells is a ritual that occurs at a time that has spiritual significance.  So you probably could pray for spells at bedtime, but then you would be expected to go to bed after saying your prayers, not go have fun in a graveyard or escort fair maidens through dark streets.

Common times for saying prayers are: dawn, noon, dusk, and midnight.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 18, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Praying for divine spells is a ritual that occurs at a time that has spiritual significance.  So you probably could pray for spells at bedtime, but then you would be expected to go to bed after saying your prayers, not go have fun in a graveyard or escort fair maidens through dark streets.
> 
> Common times for saying prayers are: dawn, noon, dusk, and midnight.




Decisions decisions... (picking up a trusty d4).  Dawn it is, new spells for a new day I guess.  Looks like I get to go dancing in the graveyard without any new spells.  Should be a blast!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Decisions decisions... (picking up a trusty d4).  Dawn it is, new spells for a new day I guess.  Looks like I get to go dancing in the graveyard without any new spells.  Should be a blast!





Don't worry. Skorl protect. Until he turn into zombie.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 19, 2006)

Heh, hopefully we won't run into so many zombies that that becomes a problem.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 22, 2006)

I am going out of town starting tomorrow and not returning until sometime next week. Feel free to ghost Alessandra as needed to move the game forward. Have a happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Feel free to ghost Alessandra as needed to move the game forward.





I hope by saying "ghost" you didn't mean that is what she should become...we are in Ravensloft, afterall!


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 22, 2006)

Similarly, I'll be out-of-town Wednesday afternoon through Sunday evening, but I may be able to get net access while I'm out.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 22, 2006)

Bah!  What is it with you people and Thanksgiving?  Don't you think that zombie slaying is a little more important?  Priorities man,, priorities.

Heh..  seriously, Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  Hope you have a good one.


IG


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 22, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I hope by saying "ghost" you didn't mean that is what she should become...we are in Ravensloft, afterall!





Hrm, perhaps a bad choice of words....


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Bah!  What is it with you people and Thanksgiving?  Don't you think that zombie slaying is a little more important?  Priorities man,, priorities.
> 
> Heh..  seriously, Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  Hope you have a good one.





I'm with IG! I'll probably be online all weekend. But I'll add my voice in wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, too.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you yankees.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

I'm waiting for Isida to post Lia's action, then I'll resolve the Deathlock's action, Danovich's action, and the rest of the actions for the first round.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Endur, sorry I haven't been around.  I have houseguests from England, including my fiance, and my free time has been otherwise spent.  I'm really having trouble keeping up with your blistering gaming pace (part of the reason I hadn't asked to rejoin your RttToEE game when I came back), so I apologize for that.  I just can't post more than once every couple of days with any kind of consistancy.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 23, 2006)

Endur,

I'm gonna leap right in here and just say that if you need an Alt, then I'm your man!   

I see that Isida is complaining about the 'blistering pace of the game', where as I'm usually complaining about the 'stifling lack of pace' of the games I'm involved in.

Rhun and I have a little history where we were both playing in 2 short-lived PbP games.  Aside from that, I have been playing in two semi-active PbP games on these boards that have been running for a little while, and also been playing in a PbEm game since late 1995.... Yup, 11 years.  So my reliability is very high.

If you need someone, just holler, I have this thread subscribed, so I'll pick up any responses reasonably quickly.  And I'm happy to fill any role in the party.

Regards

Legildur


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Endur, sorry I haven't been around.  I have houseguests from England, including my fiance, and my free time has been otherwise spent.  I'm really having trouble keeping up with your blistering gaming pace (part of the reason I hadn't asked to rejoin your RttToEE game when I came back), so I apologize for that.  I just can't post more than once every couple of days with any kind of consistancy.




I understand.  I am ok with you posting once every couple of days.


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm gonna leap right in here and just say that if you need an Alt, then I'm your man!




Legildur, I'll let you know.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 24, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Legildur, I'll let you know.



No probs.  Thanks.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 24, 2006)

I wonder, can a necromancer dodge a horse butt?

 

How could you possibly kill my dog, Elendur!!! Now I'll have to take mourning Boo instead!


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

Now there's some loyalty for ya.  Ricven isn't 30 seconds dead, and you're already laying claim on his hamster. 

Maybe I missed something along the road, but did we ever find out why the guys were buried alive earlier, instead of being eaten, as is zombie SOP?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 24, 2006)

No need to discuss in detail why we were lucky to survive...

Maybe the zombies wanted to spare us for a later occassion, like when I put milk into the fridge...  

And, no, I don't exactly CLAIM Boo... But I won't leave the little hamster alone in his mourning...  

BTW, are the others really *dead*? - I mean, half of the group just got annihilated...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> No need to discuss in detail why we were lucky to survive...
> 
> Maybe the zombies wanted to spare us for a later occassion, like when I put milk into the fridge...
> 
> ...





Yes, yes... cuddle Boo, love him in his time of loss so that he may save your arse at a later time, no? 

That's what I'm hoping, but I guess we can't take anything for granted around here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2006)

A question as to Sikilar's death.  I had my hawk outside and flying above the church, as per the 1st post on page 9 of the IC thread.  Does the _circle of death_ reach that far?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 24, 2006)

wow im already dead? that sucks. Do I need to stick around or what??? Also since my curse i used against the deathlock is a free action did it happen or does it have to be my turn?


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I wonder, can a necromancer dodge a horse butt?




As a serious question, is Darieos riding down the center of the church (around or over the hole in the floor) or is he circling around the pews?


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> A question as to Sikilar's death.  I had my hawk outside and flying above the church, as per the 1st post on page 9 of the IC thread.  Does the _circle of death_ reach that far?




I gave Sikilar a 50-50 chance of being within the forty foot radius of the _Circle of Death_ (everyone else was automatically within the radius).  If he was flying low above the church, then he would have been within the radius.  If he was flying high above the church, then he would not have been able to see anything on the ground due to fog.  Sikilar came up in the 50-50 chance.


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed something along the road, but did we ever find out why the guys were buried alive earlier, instead of being eaten, as is zombie SOP?




It was a dark and foggy night.  One second you are surrounded by the living dead, the next second you are hit by a powerful blow and buried alive.

(So, no, it is still a mystery, although you can assume it was a magical ability that entombed them alive, the zombies didn't literally pick up shovels, dig a hole, and bury them).


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> wow im already dead? that sucks. Do I need to stick around or what??? Also since my curse i used against the deathlock is a free action did it happen or does it have to be my turn?




free actions happen on your turn, so the curse did not happen.

Feel free to stick around.  After all, Ricven may rise again.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Rhun and I have a little history where we were both playing in 2 short-lived PbP games.  Aside from that, I have been playing in two semi-active PbP games on these boards that have been running for a little while, and also been playing in a PbEm game since late 1995.... Yup, 11 years.  So my reliability is very high.





Yeah, Legildur and I go way back...as far as games that don't last go! LOL. I'll give him a recommend, though, and say he is a great roleplayer!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> After all, Ricven may rise again.





Am I the only one that doesn't like the ominous tone of this post?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that doesn't like the ominous tone of this post?




Indeed, as I was wondering if we'd just have to kill him again as well.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 25, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> As a serious question, is Darieos riding down the center of the church (around or over the hole in the floor) or is he circling around the pews?




Nono, good Dareios is spurring his horse roght through the church's main walk, trying to *sort of* bull-rush the necromancer. 

He'll try to launch his horse on the deathlock, ram the the beast, then dismount and possibly finish what remains of it.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Nono, good Dareios is spurring his horse roght through the church's main walk, trying to *sort of* bull-rush the necromancer.
> 
> He'll try to launch his horse on the deathlock, ram the the beast, then dismount and possibly finish what remains of it.





FYI...the guy with the book and the deathlok are two totally different individuals. The guy with the book is in the main chapel, and Skorl is fighting the deathlok in one of the anterooms.

Also, Skorl just cut the deathlok in two...


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 26, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> BTW, are the others really *dead*? - I mean, half of the group just got annihilated...




Actually it's not nearly that bad.  Three of the four deaths caused by the _Circle_ were companion animals, not PC's.  Ricven is the only PC who died, it could have easily been far worse.


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> ~Round 2~
> Having now gotten a closer look at Danovich, and seeing he's no longer among the living, Nikolai realizes why his previous spell failed, and fires a round of _Magic Missiles_ at Danovich.




Danovich does not appear to be undead.  However, given the presence of all of the other undead, and the fact that Danovich was unaffected by the _Burning Blood_ spell, concluding that Danovich is undead would be a reasonable conclusion.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 26, 2006)

Isn't that Danovich in the picture at the top of round 2?

*ponders*  Or is that the deathlock?


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Isn't that Danovich in the picture at the top of round 2?
> 
> *ponders*  Or is that the deathlock?




That was the Deathlock.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> FYI...the guy with the book and the deathlok are two totally different individuals. The guy with the book is in the main chapel, and Skorl is fighting the deathlok in one of the anterooms.
> 
> Also, Skorl just cut the deathlok in two...




Thank you, just realized my mistake.

Dareios goes for the *guy with book* and will do his best, well, to kill that one.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Actually it's not nearly that bad.  Three of the four deaths caused by the _Circle_ were companion animals, not PC's.  Ricven is the only PC who died, it could have easily been far worse.




Ricven die and me take hamster. HAR HAR HAR


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 27, 2006)

FYI, pretty cool stuff:



			
				Joël of the FoS said:
			
		

> #1 - EtCR "The Letter". If you play CR, send this link to your players!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExdgxegBq14
> 
> #2 - EtCR "the plague"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d-BzCOjJk4


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Very cool. Thanks, Ivid.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad to be of use somehow... 

BTW is poor Ricven/Dirk still around. Honestly, I would find it very cruel to exclude him that way.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Glad to be of use somehow...
> 
> BTW is poor Ricven/Dirk still around. Honestly, I would find it very cruel to exclude him that way.





Dirk was online earlier today.

I'm sure Endur could be persuaded to let Dirk build a replacement PC.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm sure Endur could be persuaded to let Dirk build a replacement PC.




Dirk is probably not the only one who will be needing a replacement PC, merely the first to fall.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> After Danovich falls apart in a pile of corruption, the abomination speaks in a slow deep voice, "Fa-Ther."






What happened to Danovich? Did we kill him?


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> What happened to Danovich? Did we kill him?




Nikolai's second Magic Missile spell destroyed Danovich, although the state of Danovich's corrupted internal organs indicates that he may alread have been (un)dead.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

I see it now, I was looking at the wrong post.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Dirk is probably not the only one who will be needing a replacement PC, merely the first to fall.




 

I don't that ominous tone of this post... Maybe good Dareios should better turn his horse and run for his life... NO! Never!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I don't that ominous tone of this post... Maybe good Dareios should better turn his horse and run for his life... NO! Never!





Ah, but once you enter the domain of Ravenloft, you can never leave. Running does you no good...you just die faster.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Are we sure we should burn the Libris Mortis?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 28, 2006)

Honestly, I think we should. What would happen should one of us come to misuse it like it was done by that priest!? - I REALLY don't want to know...

Now, as to my character, being the person that he is, he might well burn it - of course, he will listen to the others, should they be against this move.

My idea was, if we burn the book, we might kill all the zombies with it...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think we should. What would happen should one of us come to misuse it like it was done by that priest!? - I REALLY don't want to know...
> 
> Now, as to my character, being the person that he is, he might well burn it - of course, he will listen to the others, should they be against this move.
> 
> My idea was, if we burn the book, we might kill all the zombies with it...




Aww, you don't want to animate poor Ricven?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think we should. What would happen should one of us come to misuse it like it was done by that priest!? - I REALLY don't want to know...
> 
> Now, as to my character, being the person that he is, he might well burn it - of course, he will listen to the others, should they be against this move.
> 
> My idea was, if we burn the book, we might kill all the zombies with it...






I was just thinking that we may need the book to reverse all the bad stuff. Oh, well...what does Skorl care. He knows little about magic.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 28, 2006)

Only reanimate Ricven if he lends me the hamster for... Well, cooking purposes...   

As to the book, I am not sure what to do, really...


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Are we sure we should burn the Libris Mortis?




Liber Blaspheme, not Libris Mortis.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Liber Blaspheme, not Libris Mortis.





My bad. Liber Blaspheme. Book of the Dead or Book of Blasphemy, they both sound pretty bad, though.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

That's why I was originally going to send Slithergleam to fetch the book if Danovich dropped it.  I thought that maybe Nikolai or Alessandra could use it for something that may help us in the end.

As it's already started burning now, I'm not sure it matters anymore though.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 30, 2006)

Endur im going to try and keep up with the thread but if its useless and theres no chance at rick coming beack could you please tell me in email. htownsoccer07@aol.com thanks


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2006)

Dirk,

Ricven died.  Unfortunately there is no way to be raised from the dead in this game.  After all, the village priest is a pile of rotting organs now.  He can't raise anyone from the dead ever again.

Ricven is not going to be the only PC to die.  I expect most of the PCs to be killed, sooner or later.

However, I will be allowing the players of dead PCs to take over NPCs if they so desire.

After the current battle in the church is finished, there will be such an opportunity to take over one or more NPCs.

Endur


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 30, 2006)

Dirk could play Boo.  

I am really sorry - I think I understand how you must feel. Puttign work into a character and them have him dying without the opportunity of rejoining immediately is really ennerving. (Nooffense to you, Endur, that's just how games work...)

I hope we don't die all too soon...

Should we maybe work on replacement characters, just in case. Taking over NPCs feels a bit boring...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2006)

Such is the nature of Ravenloft, I suppose.  I just hope Willow gets to meet the big guy before she bites it (pun slightly intended).  

Besides, I think she'd be a cool vampire.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 30, 2006)

Hmmm... Dareios, Zombie Lord of Karameikos also wouldn't sound that bad...


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Dareios, Zombie Lord of Karameikos also wouldn't sound that bad...




Heh..  I suppose we continue the game as a party of undead afterwards.  Of course out mission may change somewhat, but hey...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Heh..  I suppose we continue the game as a party of undead afterwards.  Of course out mission may change somewhat, but hey...




Count me in... Endur, in the mood for an experiment?


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Should we maybe work on replacement characters, just in case. Taking over NPCs feels a bit boring...




Highly unlikely that a replacement PC (i.e. non-NPC) can make it into Barovia to join the party.


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Heh..  I suppose we continue the game as a party of undead afterwards.  Of course out mission may change somewhat, but hey...




You might say that is certainly in the cards for some members of the party.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> You might say that is certainly in the cards for some members of the party.




You certainly know how to set an ominous undertone.  Has anyone ever told you that? 

I think Willow may just start hiding in corners from now on.

Hell, maybe I will too.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I think Willow may just start hiding in corners from now on.
> 
> Hell, maybe I will too.




Do you KNOW what's lurking in the corner?

*whoops*

Too late.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 30, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Highly unlikely that a replacement PC (i.e. non-NPC) can make it into Barovia to join the party.




Ah, well, then I want to play Madame Eva.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2006)

Dibs on the priest's son!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

Now I'm cursing myself for my actions last round - I didn't think I had any spells left to convert, and I have 1 2nd and 1 1st left. I would have cast defensively and healed instead last round... is Nikolai dead dead, or just in the negatives?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> is Nikolai dead dead, or just in the negatives?





By my calculations, Nikolai is at -11. Quite dead.


If anyone has any powerful spells left, I suggest they use them. I don't know how many hit points this thing has, but we've already inflicted a ton of damage on it. Endur, how beat up does this abomination look?


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If anyone has any powerful spells left, I suggest they use them.




Powerful spells, right.  I'll get right on that.


Cedric has two potions of CLW, but isn't really in a position to use them.  After he's dead though, feel free to scavenge his corpse  LOOT THE BODY!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cedric has two potions of CLW, but isn't really in a position to use them.  After he's dead though, feel free to scavenge his corpse  LOOT THE BODY!





Speaking of loot...Skorl could use Ricven's gauntlets...since we don't get replacement PCs, do we get to loot our companions bodies?


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> You might say that is certainly in the cards for some members of the party.




Dawn of the Dead says anybody bitten by zombies is doomed.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Dawn of the Dead says anybody bitten by zombies is doomed.




Considering Skorl's _sick_ state, that might not be far off. Can't wait until our priestess can pray for new spells...


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If anyone has any powerful spells left, I suggest they use them. I don't know how many hit points this thing has, but we've already inflicted a ton of damage on it. Endur, how beat up does this abomination look?




It looks like a rotting pile of dead flesh.  You quite don't understand how it manages to stand there.

Especially since its attacks seem as powerful as a Giant.

It quite ignored Skorl's efforts to step in between it and Nikolai.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> It looks like a rotting pile of dead flesh.  You quite don't understand how it manages to stand there.
> 
> Especially since its attacks seem as powerful as a Giant.
> 
> It quite ignored Skorl's efforts to step in between it and Nikolai.





Well, Skorl is out of ideas besides chopping it into bite-sized pieces. Maybe somebody else has something.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ouch.




Sorry, Pyrex...Skorl tried to get between you and the beastie, but it didn't seem to make much difference. Not sure what the hell that thing is, but it is tough.


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2006)

*Replacement PCs*

The way this will work is that when a replacement PC (former NPC) becomes available, I will post the possible replacement PC.  In some cases, there will be a mostly empty character sheet to be filled in, in some cases, there will be many details already decided.

All those players who no longer have a PC have the option of deciding they'd like to take over this former NPC.  The first player to post in the OOC thread requesting the NPC will receive the NPC.

The first replacement PC that is available is:

Ashlyn, female human paladin level 6
25 point buy for stats
13,000 gp equipment
member of the lightbringers (and can have lightbringer substitution levels)

Players that could select Ashlyn are: Dirk, Legildur, or Pyrex.

Additional replacement NPCs will become available in the future (perhaps very soon).


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Considering Skorl's _sick_ state, that might not be far off. Can't wait until our priestess can pray for new spells...




Allesandra, Nikolai, and Skorl were no longer sick after Jack put an arrow through the Libris Blaspheme.  

Otherwise, Nikolai would be rising as a zombie.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Otherwise, Nikolai would be rising as a zombie.




Ouch. Well, at least that is averted?

Sorry Pryex, I completely spaced on the fact that I had two spells left.  :-(  I feel really bad about that.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

I was thinking with my bow and forgot about my wand of cure lights as well. Sorry.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Allesandra, Nikolai, and Skorl were no longer sick after Jack put an arrow through the Libris Blaspheme.





I hadn't noted that...sweet. That means Skorl can go back to his typical higher power attack amount.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2006)

No worries, it happens.  Just keep someone else standing then.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2006)

*ponders*

Huh, I just realized that in the entire time I've been playing 3.x I've never played a Paladin.  (built one once, but the game died before it started...)  Playing Ashlyn could be fun.

Since he went down first though, it seems only fair to give Dirk first-crack at the first available slot for coming back in.

If Dirk posts today that he wants Ashlyn, great.  Otherwise I'll take her and start buildign.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 1, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Since he went down first though, it seems only fair to give Dirk first-crack at the first available slot for coming back in.
> 
> If Dirk posts today that he wants Ashlyn, great.  Otherwise I'll take her and start buildign.



And no way am I going to take a character before an existing player gets the option!  But thanks for still thinking of me


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 2, 2006)

Endur, it was okay for me that you killed Dirk's char, but now it seems that you're up to kill mine!

Bad DM! BAAAD DM!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Endur, it was okay for me that you killed Dirk's char, but now it seems that you're up to kill mine!
> 
> Bad DM! BAAAD DM!





I only hope that your new strategy works. The _hide from undead_ potion sounded good at first, but then I thought...what if this thing is a construct (Like a flesh golem) and not an undead?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I only hope that your new strategy works. The _hide from undead_ potion sounded good at first, but then I thought...what if this thing is a construct (Like a flesh golem) and not an undead?




That's actually what I thought it was at first... until it lost twice the hp of a typical flesh golem and is still swinging.. and biting.. and killing.. and talking, for (insert deity of choice here)'s  sake.  Now I don't know what the hell it is, other than slightly intimidating.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> That's actually what I thought it was at first... until it lost twice the hp of a typical flesh golem and is still swinging.. and biting.. and killing.. and talking, for (insert deity of choice here)'s  sake.  Now I don't know what the hell it is, other than slightly intimidating.





Just slightly intimidating? Skorl can't kill, he get frustrated. LOL. I hope we can figure something out.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just slightly intimidating? Skorl can't kill, he get frustrated. LOL. I hope we can figure something out.




Heh.. where's a chainsaw when you need one?


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I only hope that your new strategy works. The _hide from undead_ potion sounded good at first, but then I thought...what if this thing is a construct (Like a flesh golem) and not an undead?




Well, the point is moot since this creature automatically dazes its victim with every hit.  So there won't be any drinking of potions by whoever it is attacking.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, the point is moot since this creature automatically dazes its victim with every hit.  So there won't be any drinking of potions by whoever it is attacking.





Auto-daze? Wow, that's a tough ability. Hope we can destroy this thing soon.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

*Level Up: Everyone is level 6*

Level Up: Everyone is level 6


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 3, 2006)

POWER! Tremble, world!

Now, looting time... Ironically, we get more stuff from the remains of our friends than from the zombie suckers...

Endur, could Dareios pick the *Knight of the Raven* prestige class? - Haven't read anything about it yet, though I liked the name and could think that it would fit in with his backstory...  

I think the class was available on the web at WotC, so no problem with me staying away from the EtCR book?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2006)

Skorl is now a Barbarian 2/Fighter 4.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Endur, could Dareios pick the *Knight of the Raven* prestige class? - Haven't read anything about it yet, though I liked the name and could think that it would fit in with his backstory...




The Knight of the Raven prestige class has pre-requisites that Dareios has not yet fulfilled.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 3, 2006)

Since we haven't heard from Dirk yet, I'll start building Ashlyn.  I'll have a draft posted either today or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

*Next replacement PC*

All those players who no longer have a PC have the option of deciding they'd like to take over this former NPC.  The first player to post in the OOC thread requesting the NPC will receive the NPC.

The next replacement PC that is available is:

Ismark the Lesser
Burgomaster of Barovia
male human fighter level 6
13,000 gp equipment
Str 15, Int 12, Wis 13, Dex 10, Con 16, Chr 13  
+1 for level 4 stat bump

Players that could select Ismark the Lesser are: Dirk or Legildur.

Additional replacement NPCs will become available in the future (perhaps very soon).


----------



## Legildur (Dec 3, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> The first player to post in the OOC thread requesting the NPC will receive the NPC.
> 
> ...
> 
> Additional replacement NPCs will become available in the future (perhaps very soon).



I'll give Dirk 24 hours.  Otherwise I'll happily take him, assuming one of the other players doesn't need him before then.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2006)

So, Endur...do we get to loot our companions' corpses? I know that sounds harsh, but they've all got valuable equipment and such that I'd hate to see go to waste.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> So, Endur...do we get to loot our companions' corpses? I know that sounds harsh, but they've all got valuable equipment and such that I'd hate to see go to waste.



hey, just let me (assuming Dirk doesn't chime in) know what equipment Ismark the Lesser should be carrying and we can make him a sacrificial donor


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> So, Endur...do we get to loot our companions' corpses? I know that sounds harsh, but they've all got valuable equipment and such that I'd hate to see go to waste.




Why are you asking me?  You are the one trying on Ricven's gloves to see if they fit.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Why are you asking me?  You are the one trying on Ricven's gloves to see if they fit.





LOL. Just wanted to check it through with you. Some DMs run their games so that if the PCs loot their companions corpses it throws off all that "Wealth By Level" stuff. Just wanted to check.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> LOL. Just wanted to check it through with you. Some DMs run their games so that if the PCs loot their companions corpses it throws off all that "Wealth By Level" stuff. Just wanted to check.



Sounds to me as though you need all the help you can get!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Sounds to me as though you need all the help you can get!





Indeed.


With that said, Skorl will lay claim to Ric's Gauntlet's of Ogre Power and the newly found Greatsword+2 (I think I am the only one that currently uses a two handed weapon). This is provided that nobody has issue with this.


Also, if one of the suits of Full Plate +1 is left available, I may be interested in that. I like Skorl's ability to be mobile, but the extra +3 to the AC might be nice when our battles get crazy.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Wealth By Level" stuff.




I know not this Wealth by Level stuff that you speak of.  Ask Pyrex.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

Dareios will claim Nikolai's Potion of Restoration, Nikolai's Cloak of Resistance + 2, Dirk#S Ring of Protection, as well as the +1 Heavy Steel Shield.

Now, if he cannot take the KotR class already I'll check that class first and look what requiremewnts are to be met... Most likely , I'll just update Dereios to fighter 6 now...  Still thinking...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I know not this Wealth by Level stuff that you speak of.  Ask Pyrex.





For what it is worth, I'm right there with you.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

I am sorry, but did Dareios already take one of Nikolai's potions and raise his HP, or does he still have to drink one? - In this case, he's going to claim one of the üpotions as well...

Hope I didn't take too much for my char...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

Huuu? Posted at the same time! Hello fellas! Here in Germany it's 2 o'clock in the morning...


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, if one of the suits of Full Plate +1 is left available, I may be interested in that. I like Skorl's ability to be mobile, but the extra +3 to the AC might be nice when our battles get crazy.




You say that like it's only an occasional thing? 

I suppose I should weed through that stuff and see if there's anything Willow could use.  I think I saw a potion or something in there somewhere...


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> ... Nikolai's Potion of Restoration...




Sorry if my shorthand wasn't clear, but that's actually a potion of _Lesser_ Restoration.

'<' == 'less than' ~= 'lesser'


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I know not this Wealth by Level stuff that you speak of.  Ask Pyrex.




 Ask me about wealth-by-level?  

Or ask me if Nikolai is going to come back and haunt their sorry behinds for looting his corpse then mutilating it with nary a tear shed?  

(Nikolai would actually be happy to see his belongings put to good use fighting undead)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ask me about wealth-by-level?
> 
> Or ask me if Nikolai is going to come back and haunt their sorry behinds for looting his corpse then mutilating it with nary a tear shed?
> 
> (Nikolai would actually be happy to see his belongings put to good use fighting undead)





You know, you just gave me an idea.  One that surely won't work because it's low-down and underhanded, but it's worth a shot, eh?

I have yet to pick my 'other' book for building Willow.  I wonder if I can use Ghostwalk and come back that way if/when she dies? 

Of course, I guess that depends on how she dies, too...  Also might help if I actually read the thing.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Sorry if my shorthand wasn't clear, but that's actually a potion of _Lesser_ Restoration.
> 
> '<' == 'less than' ~= 'lesser'




 Okay... I am sorry for looting so bluntly, and should your character be resurrected, I'll gladly return the stuff.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

Now, if noone else needs it, Dareios will take the Morning Star as well. (Blunt Weapon bonus on zombies? - IMC, we used to play like that, can't remember the D20 implications, if there's one.)

- I take that Skorl and I are the only remaining fighters in the group, right? - So the use of most weapons will be very limited for the others, or not?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Now, if noone else needs it, Dareios will take the Morning Star as well. (Blunt Weapon bonus on zombies? - IMC, we used to play like that, can't remember the D20 implications, if there's one.)



Actually, if you look at Endur's link provided in the RG thread, you'll see that zombies are susceptible to slashing damage.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Endure,

Haven't seen anything from Dirk yet, but I'm about to go to bed for the night, so I'll post up my version of Ismark the Lesser (see SBLOCK below), but with the understanding that Dirk has preference at this point until, say, another 8 hours or so.

Legildur

[SBLOCK=Ismark the Lesser, human Fighter 6]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Ismark the Lesser, Burgomaster of Barovia
[B]Class:[/B] Ftr6
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Heironeous

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4      [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0      [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 53 (6d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Grapple:[/B] +10/13 [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1      [B]Speed:[/B] 20ft     [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Poison/Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +4    +0    +0    +0    +1    24
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 24

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +3   +1     +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +0   +1     +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1   +3     +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]

Melee:
+1 Longsword             +12/+7   1d8+7   19-20/x2
+1 Longsword (v undead)  +12/+7   1d8+11  19-20/x2
Morningstar              +10/+5   1d8+4     20/x2

Ranged:
throwing axe              +6      1d6+4     20/x2
sling                     +6      1d4+4     20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial.

[B]Abilities:[/B] Bonus feat, bonus skill point per level, favoured class: any,
proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with all armor (light,
medium, and heavy armor) and all shields (including tower shields).

[B]Feats:[/B] Cleave, Iron Will, Necropotent (longsword), Power Attack,
Shield Specialisation, Shield Ward, Weapon Focus (longsword),
Weapon Specialisation (longsword).

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      9    +4    -6    +7
Jump                       9    +4   -10    +3
Listen                     0    +1          +1
Ride                       9    +0          +9
Spot (cc)                  0    +1          +2
Swim                       9    +4   -12    +1


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Longsword           2315gp    4lb
Morning Star              8gp    6lb
Throwing Axe              8gp    2lb
Sling                     0gp    0lb
Sling bullets (10)        1sp    5lb

+1 Full plate           2650gp   50lb
+1 Heavy steel shield   1170gp   15lb

Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4000gp    4lb
Ring of Protection +1   2000gp    0lb

2x Potion Cure Light Wounds 100gp
2x Potion Mage Armor 100gp
2x Potion Lesser Restoration 600gp

Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Belt pouch                1gp  0.5lb
50ft silk rope           10gp    5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Whetstone                 2cp    1lb
Rations, trail (7)      3.5gp    7lb
Explorer's outfit         0gp    0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]111.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2pp 6gp 5sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                100   200   300   300   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```
*Appearance:* 

*Background:* 

Edit Reasons:

Created 05Dec05[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Actually, if you look at Endur's link provided in the RG thread, you'll see that zombies are susceptible to slashing damage.




D'OH!   Well, I'll keep the maze in any case... Updating the char tonight, finally...


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Geez, log off for the weekend, and all the good stuff gets nicked.  Nothing much left to claim, so I'll level Cedric to 6 and move on from there.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez, log off for the weekend, and all the good stuff gets nicked.  Nothing much left to claim, so I'll level Cedric to 6 and move on from there.





Come on now...the stuff Skorl laid claim to wasn't much use to Cedric the Rogue anyway.  Or did you want an magic greatsword? I've still got the old +1 blade.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> - I take that Skorl and I are the only remaining fighters in the group, right? - So the use of most weapons will be very limited for the others, or not?





Actually, we will be joined by Ashlynn (Level 6 Paladin) and Ismark the Lesser (Level 6 Fighter) fairly soon here.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Come on now...the stuff Skorl laid claim to wasn't much use to Cedric the Rogue anyway.  Or did you want an magic greatsword? I've still got the old +1 blade.




Next time we meet something with DR I can't penetrate I might need it.

2d6+2 damage. . . +1 to hit.  Woo hoo!  Can't carry it though.  Damn encumberance.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

lesser restoration can take away some str damage if that is the affliction and not drain.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

Jack updated to Ranger 6, gets iteratives and spells, woohoo.

Jack has managed to stay out of melee so far, but I don't expect that to continue forever. I have a masterwork longsword and would like to upgrade as one of the back up front line fighters should need be even though his main strength is as a mobile dex based archer.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Cedric has been updated, now with additional source chosen (Complete Warrior), Improved toughness is too good to pass up here.

Is anyone else amazed that Cedric survived?  d6 HD, low dex, melee combatant.  Hmm, we should get a pool going on who's next to be bumped.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is anyone else amazed that Cedric survived?  d6 HD, low dex, melee combatant.  Hmm, we should get a pool going on who's next to be bumped.





Well, I'd vote for Skorl seeing as how he likes to just wade into combat. I think he has mainly been lucky so far. At least he can absorb a fair amount of damage, though.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Okay... I am sorry for looting so bluntly, and should your character be resurrected, I'll gladly return the stuff.




No worries, I was just poking fun, hence the '' at the end of my comment.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ...If either Nikolai or Ricven have a dagger among their gear...




There is a silver dagger in a sheath at Nikolai's belt.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> should your character be resurrected, I'll gladly return the stuff.




Define resurrected.  If he returns as a headless, heartless horseman, does he get his stuff back?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Define resurrected.  If he returns as a headless, heartless horseman, does he get his stuff back?




If he starts tossing around a flaming pumpkin head, then I'll really be worried.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

The horse is headless and heartless too, right?  Interesting twist.

But where is he going to find a jack-o-lantern at this time of night?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Easy, he conjures them.  Can't be any harder than your average 1st level spell...


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Endur, could you add whatever Lightbringer Paladin substitution-levels there may be in the related post in the RG?

Also, is the campaign going to allow for Ashlyn to be mounted a significant portion of the time or should I be looking for an alternate class feature for the mount?


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2006)

Ashlyn has a special mount.  That is how she got to Barovia.

Lightbringer Paladin substitution levels posted in Rogues Gallery thread.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> There is a silver dagger in a sheath at Nikolai's belt.





Great, I'll take it then if nobody cares.   If you should come back, I'll either give it back to you or stick you with it, case depending. 


IG


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cedric has been updated, now with additional source chosen (Complete Warrior), Improved toughness is too good to pass up here.



There is another source for that feat.. when I was building Ismark the Lesser last night I came across it, but can't remember the source!  Wasn't Libris Mortis, was it?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep, republished in LM & MM3.  Wizards.com Feat Index.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Yep, republished in LM & MM3.  Wizards.com Feat Index.



Which means that hafrogman doesn't need to choose his one extra source book yet as LM is 'core' for this adventure.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Ah well, I guess that works out then.  I'd worry about it more, but the zombie template is also core, so it'll be out of my hands then.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

Endur,

Just wondering if you'd had a chance to review my build of Ismark the Lesser I put up in post #386 of this thread?

Legildur


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Endur,
> 
> Just wondering if you'd had a chance to review my build of Ismark the Lesser I put up in post #386 of this thread?
> 
> Legildur





I did. He looks good to me. Nice Armor Class...I definitely have to pick up PHBII so I can check out the shield feats and such. What does the Necropotent feat do?


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2006)

The party needs someone, who is not math challenged and who has some time, to maintain a treasure division post in the rogues gallery thread, for distributing various items, keeping track of undistributed treasure/quest items, and scavenged equipment from slain adventurers.

Here is an example from a previous game.
http://enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2261084&postcount=13


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> The party needs someone, who is not math challenged and who has some time, to maintain a treasure division post in the rogues gallery thread, for distributing various items, keeping track of undistributed treasure/quest items, and scavenged equipment from slain adventurers.
> 
> Here is an example from a previous game.
> http://enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2261084&postcount=13






I can handle this, if everyone trust me to do so. I've generally got time, and I do possess basic math skills.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 5, 2006)

@Rhun:  Necropotent is a Ftr feat with a prereq of Weapon Specialization that grants +4 damage vs undead.

Ashlyn is now complete & ready for review in my RG post.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I did. He looks good to me. Nice Armor Class...I definitely have to pick up PHBII so I can check out the shield feats and such. What does the Necropotent feat do?



Yeah, the sword and board fighter finally got some loving with the PHBII. 

The AC is okay, but bumping it up another 2 points would have required sacrificing the Gauntlets of Ogre Power.... and I just couldn't bring myself to do that.  Mind you, He also only has a 10 Dex, so no bonus there, and so can't take Dodge to help it out. I'm also a big fan of Combat Expertise, but when ya ain't that smart, ya don't qualify for it. So, with a 13 Dex (instead of 10), Dodge, and sacrificing hitting power I could have squeezed it to 28, but 24 will have to do.   

Pyrex has already answered the Necropotent feat question.

PS Just realised that I've include a masterwork morningstar in Ismark's build, but that takes me over the wealth limit!

PPS Thanks Rhun for casting your eye across it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 5, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I can handle this, if everyone trust me to do so. I've generally got time, and I do possess basic math skills.




Fine with me. 

I was going to volunteer, then realized that I really can't afford the time investiture at the moment.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry for the long delay - I apparetnly eat soemthing bad, and fell sick for the holy day...



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Define resurrected.  If he returns as a headless, heartless horseman, does he get his stuff back?




 Let's say that I would somehow *deliver* it back to him... Stinging, cutting, throwing...  Poor Nikolai...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 5, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> No worries, I was just poking fun, hence the '' at the end of my comment.




Yeah, but, of course, between us players, I want to make sure that noone feels uncomfortable because others claim the stuff before he can do so.

If anyone needs anythign from my equipment, I'll gladly share. Dareios hasa shield and a full plate to shar, I think.

There were two full plate+1 at the chruch - Skorl took one, who took the other one?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios hasa shield and a full plate to shar, I think.
> 
> There were two full plate+1 at the chruch - Skorl took one, who took the other one?



Damn!!  Had I known, I could bought different gear for Ismark    Except that I believe he is already there and would have lacked credibility as a fighter with no armor or shield....


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

Now, updated Dareios to lvl 6, finally,. Hope the stats are correct.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, Skorl will take one of the suits of Full Plate +1 since nobody else made a claim. I lose my Fast Movement in heavy armor, but I'm starting to think that AC may be more important. If we have to run away from something, chances are its a TPK anyway!


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> *Languages:* Common, Abyssal.




Might want to fix your languages.  Other than that, Ismark looks good.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Pyrex: Put Nikolai back in the Rogues Gallery.  No taking away his character sheet.

Ashlyn gets her own post in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Might want to fix your languages.  Other than that, Ismark looks good.



Gimme a pointer please.  Happy to take something more appropriate, but I'm ignorant of Ravenloft.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I can handle this, if everyone trust me to do so. I've generally got time, and I do possess basic math skills.




Unless another volunteer steps forward, it looks like it will be your responsiblity.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

So, Dareios will take that Full Plate + 1 as well.  

Seems we have a lot of items that we can store somewhere now... 
Glad that I did bring my bag of holding....


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Gimme a pointer please.  Happy to take something more appropriate, but I'm ignorant of Ravenloft.




Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, or Sylvan would all be good choices.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Celestial, Dwarven, Elven, or Sylvan would all be good choices.



Celestial chosen and Ismark posted to Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 6, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Pyrex: Put Nikolai back in the Rogues Gallery.  No taking away his character sheet.
> 
> Ashlyn gets her own post in the Rogues Gallery.




Sorry for the confusion, but Nikolai is still there; he's just sblocked in the same post as Ashlyn.

Regardless, I'll un-sblock him and move Ashlyn into a new post.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Unless another volunteer steps forward, it looks like it will be your responsiblity.





Would you like me to post this loot in the Rogue's Gallery when it is finished?


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Would you like me to post this loot in the Rogue's Gallery when it is finished?




yes please.  and update as necessary when future loot is acquired.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> yes please.  and update as necessary when future loot is acquired.




Got it!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

Gee, it must seem like if I had some fun burning everything and everyone...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Gee, it must seem like if I had some fun burning everything and everyone...





It really does. Just remember, if our opponents come back to life adn we have to kill them again, it means more XPs!!!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

I have posted the beginnings of our LOOT.


http://enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3212549&postcount=17


Please take a look. We have lots of goods that still need dividing up, preferably before Ashlynn and Ismark join with the party.  These goods include:


```
Weapons
- Morningstar (Cold Iron)			16gp
- MW Greatsword					350gp
- Light Crossbow				35gp
- 20 bolts
- Dagger					2gp

Potions
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds          		50gp
- Potion of Hide from Undead			50gp
- Potion of Magic Weapon			50gp
- Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds		300gp
- Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds		300gp
- Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds		300gp

Armor
- Chain Shirt +1				1250gp
- Mithral Buckler				1015gp         

Miscellaneous Magic
- Handy Haversack				2000gp
- Ring of Protection +1				2000gp

Coin
Pp:
Gp: 212
Sp: 12
Cp: 7

Jewelry & Art
- Gold chalice					700gp
- Two silver bells				50gp each

Miscellaneous Loot
- Danovich's stained journal
- Old vestments, paraments, and consecrated vessels that have outlived their usefulness but not been thrown away.
- Ashes of the burned Libris Blaspheme
- Alchemical equipment				2000 gp

Salvaged Gear
- Crowbar               				
- Hammer                				
- - Flint & Steel x2        				
- Mirror, Sm Steel     				
- Piton x10             				
- Rations, Trail x10     				
- Rope, Silk 50'       				
- Sunrod x4             				
- Whetstone  x2           			
- Winter Blanket        				
- Backpack	
- Common lamp
- 2 pts oil
- Belt pouch
- Rope, Hemp 50’
- Sack
- Waterskin
- Torch
- Spell comp pouch
```


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It really does. Just remember, if our opponents come back to life adn we have to kill them again, it means more XPs!!!




By Hextor! Spoken like a true munchkin!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I would have liked the magic shield, but since that is gone, I'll claim the Handy Haversack and a couple of potions of Cure Mod. I thought that someone used the potion of Hide from Undead?


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, I would have liked the magic shield, but since that is gone, I'll claim the Handy Haversack and a couple of potions of Cure Mod. I thought that someone used the potion of Hide from Undead?




The GM is not involved in loot distribution so how you handle situations where more than one person can benefit from an item is entirely up to you.

Nobody used the potion of Hide from Undead -- one person expressed a desire to drink it, but their character was unable to drink potions at the time (they were busy being chewed on by an undead abomination).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, I would have liked the magic shield, but since that is gone, I'll claim the Handy Haversack and a couple of potions of Cure Mod. I thought that someone used the potion of Hide from Undead?




You could ask Ivid to give you the shield...

I've updated the post with your request.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

If nobody has claimed the ring of protection yet, I'd like to have it for Willow if that's ok.


IG


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> If nobody has claimed the ring of protection yet, I'd like to have it for Willow if that's ok.
> 
> 
> IG




You got it!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 7, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You could ask Ivid to give you the shield...
> 
> I've updated the post with your request.




Which one? My old or the new one?  - No problem in any case, btw.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 7, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Dirk's ring was a +1 ring, not +2. The cloak of resistance you took was +2. I'll add the sunrods. Also, please make the rest of these posts in the OOC thread, so we don't muck up the Rogue's Gallery with idle chit-chat.
> 
> Thanks!










Yes, Sir!  

Corrected the charsheet, btw.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 7, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nobody used the potion of Hide from Undead -- one person expressed a desire to drink it, but their character was unable to drink potions at the time (they were busy being chewed on by an undead abomination).




That's probably what I remembered.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 7, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Which one? My old or the new one?  - No problem in any case, btw.




The magical one... mine's non-magical. Doesn't really matter, you are probably in melee more than I will be anyway.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 7, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The magical one... mine's non-magical. Doesn't really matter, you are probably in melee more than I will be anyway.




Maybe, indeed... May we agree on that I will give you the next magical shield I find or something like that? - As a cleric, it's very probable that you will fight more on the second line than Dareios, at least for a while. Or would you like another item of mine that I don't need; except the bag of holding, the longsword and the armour currently equiped, Dareios will well be able to spare everything he has.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 7, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Maybe, indeed... May we agree on that I will give you the next magical shield I find or something like that? - As a cleric, it's very probable that you will fight more on the second line than Dareios, at least for a while. Or would you like another item of mine that I don't need; except the bag of holding, the longsword and the armour currently equiped, Dareios will well be able to spare everything he has.



 Nah, that's fine.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sure we'll find lots more good stuff...plus, when Darieos dies, you can just take the loot off his corpse.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, loot me like a goblin's purse!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 7, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm sure we'll find lots more good stuff...plus, when Darieos dies, you can just take the loot off his corpse.




Or vice versa. Another suit of full plate +1, anyone?


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2006)

Pyrex and Legildur can start posting now as Ashlyn and Ismark.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Pyrex and Legildur can start posting now as Ashlyn and Ismark.



Yay!!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Yay!!





You're on deck, buddy! That means the game is about to end.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You're on deck, buddy! That means the game is about to end.



LOL! Not fair!! I'm not cursed... really, I'm not!!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! Not fair!! I'm not cursed... really, I'm not!!





Let's hope it is true, since I am really enjoying this game. Of course, I fear for character loss at just about every turn, but that's okay too!!!


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> My character's (Ismark the Lesser's) sister??






			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Ismark responds to Jack Morrow's questions, "Kolyan was my father.  Ireena Kolyana is my sister's name."




Yes, your sister, trapped in the family manor.  

See IC Post 252


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome back Pyrex, welcome Legildur!  

Now, where is that little hamster, btw? - I wonder if he is out there somewhere, preparing his own revenge on the undead.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Welcome back Pyrex, welcome Legildur!



Thanks Ivid, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 9, 2006)

*Miniature-Giant Space Hamster*

Boo


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 9, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Thanks Ivid, I'm really looking forward to it.




Hope you save my butt a few times after we meet your pretty sister...  

LOL! Stormtrooprt Hamsters! Though Dareios can't attract them as familiars, can he recruit them as cohorts?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 9, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Hope you save my butt a few times after we meet your pretty sister...
> 
> LOL! Stormtrooprt Hamsters! Though Dareios can't attract them as familiars, can he recruit them as cohorts?



Well, that is the character's role.... or will be.

Mmmm, maybe the Leadership would be a good choice


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey guys,

Some friends unexpectedly dropped by last night, and will be here through Sunday. I'll post as I get free time, sorry about the delay.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 10, 2006)

Endur,

I was just reviewing Ismark's character sheet and some of the IC and OOC posts to try and pad out the background a little, and I notice that Pelor seems to be the god of choice around here, whereas I had selected Heironeous.

Would you prefere Ismark to have Pelor or Heironeous as a deity?

Legildur


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Endur,
> 
> I was just reviewing Ismark's character sheet and some of the IC and OOC posts to try and pad out the background a little, and I notice that Pelor seems to be the god of choice around here, whereas I had selected Heironeous.
> 
> ...




Pelor would make much more sense.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 10, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Pelor would make much more sense.



Done.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

Endur, I did not choose to use either UA or HoH in making my character so he can't pick up taint scores or negative traits.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 13, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Endur, I did not choose to use either UA or HoH in making my character so he can't pick up taint scores or negative traits.




/popcorn


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /popcorn





More butter, please!


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Endur, I did not choose to use either UA or HoH in making my character so he can't pick up taint scores or negative traits.




I actually considered that before making my post.  Unfortunately for you, Danovich chose Heroes of Horror as his special pick.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 14, 2006)

So, can we get tainted?







I think Dareios would look cool with those lichy eyes and white skin...

BTW. could it be that you made a mistake here?



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The body has begun to smell because the Burgomaster has been dead for ten *years*.




Yeah, the body _would_ smell, then...


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2006)

yes, fixed it to ten days.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Yeah, the body _would_ smell, then...




Honestly?  After 10 years, I wouldn't expect a body to smell much anymore.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 14, 2006)

It would have added a whole new flavour to the scene.

BTW, I apologize if this I am doing a bit too much meta-gaming. As I said in my introduction, I have run I6 several times before, and of course, know who Ireena is. - Dareios' reaction, however, should be reasonable for him in this moment. 

Another question: Do zombies sleep during the day? - Just to determine what we may  find on the graveyard.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Another question: Do zombies sleep during the day? - Just to determine what we may  find on the graveyard.




No, undead do not require sleep. Per the SRD:



> Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Do zombies sleep during the day?




Depends on what you mean by sleep.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 15, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Depends on what you mean by sleep.




 IMC, I rule that undead rest during the day and go hunting at night. The point is, if this wouldn't be the case, we better went to the graveyard well armed...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> IMC, I rule that undead rest during the day and go hunting at night. The point is, if this wouldn't be the case, we better went to the graveyard well armed...





Skorl goes everywhere well armed.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Skorl goes everywhere well armed.





Amen..


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Just thinking about light sources here.  Obviously Skorl has darkvision.  But I'm wondering, Endur, whether Ismark's +1 longsword sheds light or not (30% chance according to the DMG)?  How do you usually play these things?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 16, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Just thinking about light sources here.  Obviously Skorl has darkvision.  But I'm wondering, Endur, whether Ismark's +1 longsword sheds light or not (30% chance according to the DMG)?  How do you usually play these things?




Oh, yeah, that would be cool.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Just thinking about light sources here.  Obviously Skorl has darkvision.  But I'm wondering, Endur, whether Ismark's +1 longsword sheds light or not (30% chance according to the DMG)?  How do you usually play these things?




I think if you look earlier in this thread, people are allowed to specifiy whether their weapons shed light on their NPC sheet.

Since Ismark did not specify, his sword does not shed light.

Some of the party members (like Alessandra) do have glowing weapons.

Skorl's new +2 greatsword (formerly Mathilda's Greatsword) sheds light as well.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, mind you, since I burn just everything, that torch in my hands will be pretty dangerous...


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> I think if you look earlier in this thread, people are allowed to specifiy whether their weapons shed light on their NPC sheet.
> 
> Since Ismark did not specify, his sword does not shed light.



Now that you remind me, I think it I recall that.  Okay.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Skorl's new +2 greatsword (formerly Mathilda's Greatsword) sheds light as well.





That's good to know, since Skorl will generally be using that blade. However, since he also kept his +1 greatsword (which does not shed light) for now, he will be able to use the blade if attempting to hide.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry guys, been really busy lately (unexpectedly). It's making it hard for me to keep up with my games. I'll re-do my spells shortly.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 18, 2006)

My apologies for not posting for the past few days.  We had a nasty storm out here that knocked out my power (and internet) for three days.  

I'll be posting IC once I've caught up.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 20, 2006)

Huhu? - Where are the valiant vampire slayers?


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm here!!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2006)

Skorl always here, always ready.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 20, 2006)

Things have gone a bit slow lately... Where's Endur?  Guess the rest is lost in Christmas preparations...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2006)

Very slow time of year, Ivid. Every game I'm in has slowed way, way down. I'm sure things will return to normal after the first of the year. Patience, my young Padawan.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 20, 2006)

"But Master Yoda says I should be mindful of the future. "


----------



## Legildur (Dec 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Very slow time of year, Ivid. Every game I'm in has slowed way, way down. I'm sure things will return to normal after the first of the year.



Tell me about it!!


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Very slow time of year, Ivid. Every game I'm in has slowed way, way down. I'm sure things will return to normal after the first of the year. Patience, my young Padawan.





And here I thought it was just my games.  Of course, I think you are involved in most of my games, so I guess that could still hold true.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> And here I thought it was just my games.  Of course, I think you are involved in most of my games, so I guess that could still hold true.




Yeah, I've got the bad habit of trying to get into as many games as possible, because I know (No matter how much I try not to believe it) that the majority of them will get cancelled after three months.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 21, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got the bad habit of trying to get into as many games as possible, because I know (No matter how much I try not to believe it) that the majority of them will get cancelled after three months.




I think I've had two get cancelled, maybe only one.  Of course, I really haven't been playing here long, so...  Sucks though, one of them had my favorite PC in it, and now she's just hanging in limbo...  I'm actually really starting to like Willow in this game, too, so the probability that she won't live long enough to leave Barovia is kind of a downer, really.  I just hope she lives long enough to make a kickass vampire rather than a clumsy zombie.


----------



## Endur (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't like ending things, so I'm unlikely to end this game anytime soon.  Now the PCs might end the game, but that's different.

Sometimes my posting is going to be slower than others.  This is one of those slow times.

Just because I'm slow in my posting, it should not impact your posting.  You can respond in character to each other.  You can flashback to events that happened earlier in the day, or even flashback to events that happened before you entered Barovia.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 21, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Now the PCs might end the game, but that's different.





That is another one of the innocent yet ominous sounding comments.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, just to let you know, I will probably be away until after Christmas. It's that time of year, as many have already mentioned.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 21, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> That is another one of the innocent yet ominous sounding comments.




Yeah, I must say that I would feel way better if Endur would use more smilies in his posts.


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Yeah, I must say that I would feel way better if Endur would use more smilies in his posts.




smilies can be misinterpreted.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 24, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> smilies can be misinterpreted.




I'd normally answer with a smilie now, but...


----------



## Legildur (Dec 24, 2006)

So, Endur,

It looks to me as though you run combats in initiative order and wait for the next person's turn before carrying out the action.

As in actions for all combatants will be resolved by the time it comes around to Ismark's action at the end of the initiative order?

Is that right?

Legildur


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Legildur (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll be away for a few days and unlikely to have net access. Endur, can you please NPC Ismark in the meantime. He will move to defend the helpless Jack unless a more appropriate action presents itself.


----------



## Endur (Dec 27, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> So, Endur,
> 
> It looks to me as though you run combats in initiative order and wait for the next person's turn before carrying out the action.
> 
> ...




Sort of.

I try to run combats in initiative order.  Which is hard with play by post.  But basically, I resolve the results of the actions in initiative order.  Ideally, I would like to resolve one round of combat per day.  

As I resolve the combat, I edit and update the combat round post.

Once I finish with one round, I post the next round.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2006)

Do we have anyone that isn't _dazed_ that can cast a _silence_ spell? I mean, Skorl could take these chumps out quick if he wasn't standing there like a slack-jawed yokel!


----------



## Endur (Dec 28, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Do we have anyone that isn't _dazed_ that can cast a _silence_ spell? I mean, Skorl could take these chumps out quick if he wasn't standing there like a slack-jawed yokel!




They invite you to the party, and you respond by wanting to turn off the music?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> They invite you to the party, and you respond by wanting to turn off the music?





Only because I can't dance until the music is off!


----------



## Legildur (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, maybe I'm being optimistic, but I was considering having Ismark take some levels in Paladin.  And I noticed that Ashlyn is a Paladin of Pelor, but with Lightbringer substitution levels.  Can someone please give me outline of how they differ from standard Paladin class levels?


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 31, 2006)

The details on the Lightbringer substitution levels are in an RG post here.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 31, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The details on the Lightbringer substitution levels are in an RG post here.



Doh! Can't believe I missed that!  Thanks.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish you all a Happy New Year!


----------



## Endur (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 1, 2007)

Bah.. I'll be working when the new year hits, so I'm not sure how happy it'll be.  But for the rest of you, I hope it is a prosperous one.


IG


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

Three PCs still active versus two ghoulish humanoids still active.

Who will win?

Who will decide the fate of the party's quest?

Tune in next time, same bat-time, same bat-channel.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

TPK in the making?

I can't believe that one failed will save was all it took to remove Skorl completely from the fight. Iron Will didn't help at all! LOL.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Can Ashlyn tell which PC's are Paralyzed vs which are Dazed?

*suddenly realizes he should have asked that 2 or 3 rounds ago*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2007)

These circumstances simply confirm my RP reasons for Ismark to take some levels of paladin... the bonus to saving throws (particularly Fort) would be invaluable!


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Can Ashlyn tell which PC's are Paralyzed vs which are Dazed?
> 
> *suddenly realizes he should have asked that 2 or 3 rounds ago*




Ashlyn can tell that Ismark and Willow are paralyzed.  Ismark is protected by the presence of Dareios and Ashlyn.  Nobody is protecting Willow.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Excellent, that'll definately help Ashlyn even the odds a bit.

Or, I suppose, un-even them in our favor... 

Edit:  Oh, hey, that's right.  Willow ran off to confront the screaming one alone.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Excellent, that'll definately help Ashlyn even the odds a bit.




Two on two.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Two on two.




I feel a TPK in the near future.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, at least he's taking it us easy on us for now.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I feel a TPK in the near future.




We aren't down yet.  There's only two of them left, and Ismark's about to become un-paralyzed again.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually, I made a mistake and I need to retcon Willow's paralysis.  The screamer has a ghoulish template not a ghastly template, so the screamer can't paralyze Willow.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

That'll certainly help.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

Retconned the paralysis and had Ashlyn smite evil on the screamer on round 6.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Ismark should be able to act on Round 8, right?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ismark should be able to act on Round 8, right?



LOL! I'm expecting the battle to be over by then!

_Edit: Guess I should have read the IC posts first!_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

The nice thing is that the paralysis wears off...that stupid daze effect sucks bad!


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> that stupid daze effect sucks bad!




Nine PCs ... Zero bards with counter-song abilities.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Nine PCs ... Zero bards with counter-song abilities.





I knew we were missing something!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy New Year all! I will be back and ready to post as of this weekend... not much time until then. I've been gone longer than planned, because of some family issues, and this week I am catching up on work. Sorry about that. 

Anyway, just wanted to post and let the GM know I am still around. Although, I haven't yet read the IC thread, so if Alessandra is dead, I guess I'm not still around.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Anyway, just wanted to post and let the GM know I am still around. Although, I haven't yet read the IC thread, so if Alessandra is dead, I guess I'm not still around.



Not dead yet, but I believe that Endur is aiming for simultaneous TPK.....


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, I made a mistake and I need to retcon Willow's paralysis.  The screamer has a ghoulish template not a ghastly template, so the screamer can't paralyze Willow.




Out of curiosity, which ghoulish template? There is one in the d20 Menace Manual, Monte Cook's website, ambient has one in either Librum Equitis or Gar'Udock, Kenzer's Harvest of Darkness, Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary, the FFE undead book, and I think in a bunch of other sources like slayer's guide to undead and probably Green Ronin's template book.

I ask because I wrote the Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary one.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 3, 2007)

No joke?! - I love the PFB, man! It's the ONE monster book I use with every game I run since I bought it, regardless of what rule system or edition!  It's an honour to game with you, Sir!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> There is one in the d20 Menace Manual, Monte Cook's website, ambient has one in either Librum Equitis or Gar'Udock, Kenzer's Harvest of Darkness, Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary, the FFE undead book, and I think in a bunch of other sources like slayer's guide to undead and probably Green Ronin's template book.




Damn, that is a lot of ways to become a ghoul!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 3, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> It's the ONE monster book I *sue* with every game I run since I bought it




WARE LAWYER, VOADAM!!!!


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Damn, that is a lot of ways to become a ghoul!



No doubt Endur will get to use all of them!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 3, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> WARE LAWYER, VOADAM!!!!




LOL! And another one who picks on my utter disability to write without typos...


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> No joke?! - I love the PFB, man! It's the ONE monster book I sue with every game I run since I bought it, regardless of what rule system or edition!  It's an honour to game with you, Sir!




Very cool!

My entries are the Cantrip Spirits, Castigoran Constrictor, Castigoran Manavore, the Demon with the extra long arms (I can't remember its name right now), Halperthian Rattler, Ice Elemental, Ghoul Template, Ghast prestige class, and Barrow Wight Template.

Its been a while but I think that is all of them that are mine.

My friends thought it was neat to see their names in the book as playtesters.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 3, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Not dead yet, but I believe that Endur is aiming for simultaneous TPK.....





Yeah, I was starting to get that feeling from the OOC comments (which I had read). Ah well, we'll see what happens. ;D


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Damn, that is a lot of ways to become a ghoul!




I've got a bunch of those and the neat thing for me is seeing the differences from the one I wrote. Mine decays the subject person's brain and makes him degenerately feral while, for instance, the ambient one can be applied to things like horses and others can be applied to people and keep their higher thinking.


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

Gravetouched Ghoul template from Libris Mortis.

Fast Foul Humanoid = Gravetouched Ghoul Monk
Screaming Monsterous Humanoid = Gravetouched Ghoul Harpy

Other creatures in the encounter (already destroyed) were Ghasts


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 3, 2007)

Doesn't matter much at the moment as combat is over, but I have a feeling it might be relevant later...

While _paralyzed_ characters can still make purely mental actions.

Would activating _Spurn Death's Touch_ qualify as 'purely mental' or would Ashlyn be require movement to be able to touch herself?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> would Ashlyn be require movement to be able to touch herself?




I'm not going to touch that one with an eleven foot pole!


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Would activating _Spurn Death's Touch_ qualify as 'purely mental' or would Ashlyn be require movement to be able to touch herself?




Spurn Death's Touch requires a standard action. I don't believe a paralyzed character gets standard actions.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm not going to touch that one with an eleven foot pole!




Wow, you're just dirty.  And there's NO WAY you have an eleven foot pole.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

And here I was trying to be nice and professional-like.  Heh..


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 4, 2007)

SRD said:
			
		

> *Paralyzed*
> A paralyzed character is frozen in place and unable to move or act. A paralyzed character has effective Dexterity and Strength scores of 0 and is helpless, but can take purely mental actions. A winged creature flying in the air at the time that it becomes paralyzed cannot flap its wings and falls. A paralyzed swimmer can’t swim and may drown. A creature can move through a space occupied by a paralyzed creature—ally or not. Each square occupied by a paralyzed creature, however, counts as 2 squares.




The description is somewhat contradictory.  First is says you're "unable to move or act", then is says you "can take purely mental actions".

Either way, I'm fine with it not working, but all the same I thought I'd at least bring it up.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 4, 2007)

The Barrow Wight, for example, had a very famous cameo in my Grim Winter campaign over at dablackmoor.com. (One of that kind nearly killed the party through extremely lucky dice rollin'.) I would post the link to the battle here, but unfortunately, the site requires registration to check the boards.

In any case, nearly every critter from the book has appeared in my campaign. Another funny memory is when I ran the old N4 module, Treasure Hunt, and ran a bit out of ideas. Saved my gamne by putting one spectacular Penumbra monster encounter after another...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> In any case, nearly every critter from the book has appeared in my campaign. Another funny memory is when I ran the old N4 module, Treasure Hunt, and ran a bit out of ideas. Saved my gamne by putting one spectacular Penumbra monster encounter after another...




I really like N4...thats a pretty good adventure. And can you think of a better way to throw the PCs into the action? Much better then the "You are all hanging out at the tavern and decide, hey, let's go kill something and loot its corpse!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, ran it three times or so, and was always a success. I am not much of a Realmer apart from that module, but this really made me interested in doing something bigger with the Moonshae Isles afterwards. Never came to run it, though...

Maybe I'll even run a small Korynn Archipelago campaign online some day...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a another pic of Dareios, as one could imagine him:

http://utenti.quipo.it/fumetti_manga/berserk2/bp_gatsu.jpg


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

Hell, noone want that bracers?! In this case, I'll take them... But since some us seem weaker than me when it comes to melee combat, I would have nothing against sharing them.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Hell, noone want that bracers?! In this case, I'll take them... But since some us seem weaker than me when it comes to melee combat, I would have nothing against sharing them.




Nobody wants the bracers because they're basically useless.  We're all already wearing armor.  They can be a pair of pajamas for someone who isn't sleeping in their fullplate, but that's about it.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Spurn Death's Touch requires a standard action. I don't believe a paralyzed character gets standard actions.




I believe they do, I believe they simply can't take physical actions. I believe a silent, stilled spell that did not require a component not held inhand could be used by a paralyzed caster.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> The Barrow Wight, for example, had a very famous cameo in my Grim Winter campaign over at dablackmoor.com.




I've used that one the most. It started off when a 2e PC in my ravenloft game got turned into a servitor wight by a darklord and I let the player keep playing as an undead, working the cold burning hunger for life angle heavily as well as the daylight helplessness. When the campaign turned 3e I adjusted the mechanics I had in place for 2e to 3e and it turned out well. I've since used them as adversaries in running Demon God's Fane and I've faced them as a player when going through the Banewarrens.

The Banewarrens one was harsh. We were working with a group of Lothian Paladins when they got ordered by their superior to delve deeper without us to retrieve for their church a specific corrupted holy sword that our party Cuthbertian paladin was questing to recover and restore for his own church. They all fell to a necromancer vampire's ambush who turned them into barrow wights and had them assail us when we followed after them. Since my character and one of the Lothian paladins were lovers it was pretty rough when I had to cut her down.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

So, one cannot wear the bracers over the full plate? - I thought one could... Then again, when I think of bracers, I think of something small, like a metal wrist protection or so.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> So, one cannot wear the bracers over the full plate? - I thought one could... Then again, when I think of bracers, I think of something small, like a metal wrist protection or so.





Bracers of Armor provide an Armor Bonus, just like Full Plate (or any type of armor) does. In almost all cases, similarly named bonuses do not stack.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

I basically used the Barrow Wight as a template for a female monk (nun?  ), which kicked around the party members through a mist-covered backyard. One very memorable slaughter, I must say... Especially since the party was already terrified like hell and did act very defensively, making a normal encounter a near TPK...  

The Barrow Wight might see a comeback in a similar role in a Ravenloft RPG soon: An undead witch from some dark wood in Tepest, maybe...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Bracers of Armor provide an Armor Bonus, just like Full Plate (or any type of armor) does. In almost all cases, similarly named bonuses do not stack.




*Posted nearly simultaneously, I believe*   

Thank you for the clarification, then. In my campaigns, I let my players just put it over the full plate - but that's of course, only my reading of the rules.  You have the luck of someone who has his very own interpretation of D&D 3.5...


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Bracers of Armor provide an Armor Bonus, just like Full Plate (or any type of armor) does. In almost all cases, similarly named bonuses do not stack.



Very true.  But the bracers provide a force effect, so the armor bonus from those is effective against incorporeal attacks, unlike regular armor.  Someone should definately be wearing those things.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Very true.  But the bracers provide a force effect, so the armor bonus from those is effective against incorporeal attacks, unlike regular armor.  Someone should definately be wearing those things.




Mage Armor provides a force effect.
Bracers of Armor never say that they do.

DM perogative.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 5, 2007)

Huh?



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Bracers of Armor*
> These items appear to be wrist or arm guards. They surround the wearer with an *invisible but tangible field of force*, granting him an armor bonus of +1 to +8, just as though he were wearing armor. Both bracers must be worn for the magic to be effective.
> 
> Moderate conjuration; CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item, mage armor, creator’s caster level must be at least two times that of the bonus placed in the bracers; Price 1,000 gp (+1), 4,000 gp (+2), 9,000 gp (+3), 16,000 gp (+4), 25,000 gp (+5), 36,000 gp (+6), 49,000 gp (+7), 64,000 gp (+8);Weight 1 lb.




Emphasis mine.

Not only *does* it say it provides a field of force, but it uses _Mage Armor_ as the base spell.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmmm...that's interesting. I never really thought about wearing them in conjunction with armor to get the bracer's bonus vrs incorporeal attacks.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Emphasis mine.
> 
> Not only *does* it say it provides a field of force, but it uses _Mage Armor_ as the base spell.




I understand the LOGIC behind it, but the emphasised bit is flavor.  The actual rule portion doesn't say "granting him an armor bonus, just as though he were under the effect of the mage armor spell"  It says "as though he were wearing armor".  The spell requirement is not a statement of effect, just what you need to make it.

As I said, not arguing the logic at all.  It makes perfect sense.  But it's still open to interpretation, and therefore Endur's choice.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 5, 2007)

The entire sentence is rules text.

Bracers of Armor are a force-based effect that grant an Armor bonus.

Per the description of incorporeality, that means they're effective against incorporeal touch attacks.

Not to mention that the description for incorporeality specifically calls out Bracers of Armor as being effective...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting.  I yield the point.  Not based on them being described as such in the item description, but because incorporality specifically mentions them.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

... So what? 

Can Dareios wear them, or not?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Well see. . . now they're useful for EVERYONE. . .

Seriously, they should probably go to whoever has the lowest Dex.

Skorl
Ismark
Alessandra
Ashlyn

Four-way combat!


----------



## Legildur (Jan 6, 2007)

Count Ismark out.  It's not that he can't make good use of them, but he has the _Shield Ward_ feat which allows him to include his shield bonus (+4 in total) to his touch AC. Someone else can probably make better use of them.

I've always had my warrior types wear the hand-me-down bracers as insurance against incorporeal attacks.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, Darieos can wear them.

However, 80% of the time they just won't do anything.

The only time they'll help is if a) you aren't wearing your armor or b) against incorporeal touch attacks.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 6, 2007)

So, does somebody want them? - Everyone will be welcome.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 6, 2007)

Ismark will take them if no one else sticks their hand up. But only as last choice.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if Willow can even wear them, her being a druid and them being metal.  Although they would raise her armor class by one, I believe.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if Willow can even wear them, her being a druid and them being metal.  Although they would raise her armor class by one, I believe.





They are not "metal armor" per se, so I believe Willow is fine with wearing them. A druid is obviously not prevented from using items simply because they are metal, or else they would never be able to wield a scimitar.

Skorl has no use for these. I vote they go to Willow if they will actually boost her AC.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 6, 2007)

I am okay with that. Take them, please.

BTW, is it that Willow and Jack are a couple/ have a relationship thing going on? -  I just LOVE adventures that end with a marriage!


----------



## Legildur (Jan 6, 2007)

Ismark is fine with Willow having the bracers.


----------



## Endur (Jan 6, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I believe they do, I believe they simply can't take physical actions. I believe a silent, stilled spell that did not require a component not held inhand could be used by a paralyzed caster.




I agree regarding the silent, stilled spell without any components.  Likewise, psionic powers that only require thought.  I don't agree with regards to standard actions in general.


----------



## Endur (Jan 6, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Bracers of Armor are a force-based effect that grant an Armor bonus.



Yes, I agree.  Furthermore, Willow can wear them.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm leaving town for a few days, and probably won't have much in the way of net access until I get back on Tuesday afternoon.

Feel free to NPC me in the meantime.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 7, 2007)

Can ghoul fever be healed, or do we have to count with our friends lusting for our very flesh pretty soon?


----------



## Endur (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Can ghoul fever be healed, or do we have to count with our friends lusting for our very flesh pretty soon?




Its a normal disease, so it can be healed.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you for the info!   

Any chance that we meet a Healer NPC on the way?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't paladins cure disease once per week?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jan 8, 2007)

Endur, 

I"m going to be having a lot less free time than I previously thought I would, and the game is moving faster than I thought it would, so I think I am going to have to bow out. Maybe there's an alternate who wouldn't mind taking over Alessandra?

Sorry, all.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 8, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Endur,
> 
> I"m going to be having a lot less free time than I previously thought I would, and the game is moving faster than I thought it would, so I think I am going to have to bow out. Maybe there's an alternate who wouldn't mind taking over Alessandra?
> 
> Sorry, all.




And what if we don't accept your dismisal? - You have to stay here until the campaign's very end!

Seriously, have a good time wherever you go!


----------



## Endur (Jan 10, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Endur,
> 
> I"m going to be having a lot less free time than I previously thought I would, and the game is moving faster than I thought it would, so I think I am going to have to bow out. Maybe there's an alternate who wouldn't mind taking over Alessandra?
> 
> Sorry, all.




I understand.  Take care.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 10, 2007)

So, do you recruit additional players, Endur? - I could advertise this game over at the FoS boards, if you like.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Can't paladins cure disease once per week?




Typically, yes, but Ashlyn swapped her first weekly use of Remove Disease for the _Warded Special Mount_ alternate class feature.

For now, ye best be warmin' up your Fort saves.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> total: 19 charges of clw wand




There are at least two wands in use, how do y'all want to split up the charges?


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 10, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> So, do you recruit additional players, Endur? - I could advertise this game over at the FoS boards, if you like.




If there's an opening, I wouldn't mind taking over Alessandra. I've always enjoyed reading Endur's games, and would love the chance to play in one.


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> If there's an opening, I wouldn't mind taking over Alessandra. I've always enjoyed reading Endur's games, and would love the chance to play in one.




Ok.  Allesandra is yours.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome, Kafkonia!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome! 

Isn't your avatar from "Blood", Kafkonia? - So that would mean that you're in the vampire matter already...


----------



## Endur (Jan 11, 2007)

*Good News and Bad News*

The bad news is that I'm going to take a break from EN World for a while.


The good news is that I will be back around March 7th or so.

See you then.

Please feel free to continue posting in the IC thread.  The Carriage ride took at least an hour, so you have plenty of time to talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 11, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

   

Thank you for DMing us to this point, in any case! I enjoyed the game a lot!

The break won't be that bad, though, since I am preparing for a load of exams in February...

Be well, all, until we meet again! (Hopefully, at Strahd's very dinner table!)

Yours,

Rafael




PS: For those that don't know what to do, what about visiting one of PbP games I DM, either at www.fraternityofshadows.com (Ravenloft) or www.dablackmoor.com (Blackmoor)?  R


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Three months is only...three months, after all. Thanks for the head's up, Endur.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Three months is only...three months, after all. Thanks for the head's up, Endur.




I think you'll find that three months is actually only two months.  Minus four days.

/math geek


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> The bad news is that I'm going to take a break from EN World for a while.
> 
> 
> The good news is that I will be back around March 7th or so.
> ...




Well, I hope that whatever you need to be focusing on is resolved successfully.

We'll be waiting for ya.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 11, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> Isn't your avatar from "Blood", Kafkonia? - So that would mean that you're in the vampire matter already...




Yay!

My avatar is from Elfen Lied -- so no vampires, but lots of telekinetically dismembered limbs. 

Of course, as soon as I join Endur goes on sabbatical... enough to give you a complex, it is.   But at least now I can familiarize myself with her abilities without being flung into combat.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> The bad news is that I'm going to take a break from EN World for a while.
> 
> 
> The good news is that I will be back around March 7th or so.
> ...





Well, I'll be impatiently tapping my foot until then.  

Hope all is well.

-IG


----------



## Legildur (Jan 11, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be impatiently tapping my foot until then.



Exactly! I'll be waiting.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 12, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> My avatar is from Elfen Lied -- so no vampires, but lots of telekinetically dismembered limbs.




 Reminds me a bit of Excel Saga and Onegai Teacher... Yeah, I am an cartoon and anime geek.  

To shorten the gaming hiatus, I will offer a short game from February 15th until Endur's Return, I think.

Anyone interested in eventually playing RJK's *Cairn of the Skeleton King*?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 12, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in eventually playing RJK's *Cairn of the Skeleton King*?



<sticks hand in air really high> Count me in!!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> To shorten the gaming hiatus, I will offer a short game from February 15th until Endur's Return, I think.
> 
> Anyone interested in eventually playing RJK's *Cairn of the Skeleton King*?





I'm always up for a game.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 12, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I will offer a short game from February 15th until Endur's Return, I think.
> 
> Anyone interested in eventually playing RJK's *Cairn of the Skeleton King*?




How much can get done in three weeks?  I may not be fast enough for a game that has to go that fast.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 12, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Reminds me a bit of Excel Saga and Onegai Teacher... Yeah, I am an cartoon and anime geek.




As am I. And Elfen Lied is heavy on the violence and angst, with only a little bit of very light romantic comedy.



> Anyone interested in eventually playing RJK's *Cairn of the Skeleton King*?




I don't want to overcommit myself, but I'm interested in hearing more....


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a quick module, a simple dungeon crawl, but with some nice tweaks.

DMed properly, it's perfect for a one-nighter, or, if we keep our usual high posting rate, doable in a month or two.

Obviously, I cannot promise that we finish EXACTLY when Endur restarts this game, but I think it will be a worthy distraction, if people have an interest to keep playing together.

 For the record, the game will be set in the _Wilderlands of High Fantasy_, and I'll accept characters based on all generic WotC supplements as well as PCs based on the info taken from Necromancer Games'_ Wilderlands_ products. 

Basic setting rule is >no drows<; PC start level will be 7, with 28 point buy. 

- I'll post an official recruitment thread later this month, but those who like to begin tinkering on their characters may already start. (Just send me the file per mail when you're ready. RG thread will follow.)


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 12, 2007)

If there's room in the party for a half-dragon kobold paladin, I'm in.  

Edit: That or my human stalwart battle sorceror...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 13, 2007)

_Half dragon kobold paladin_... Almost unbearable for me as a proud grognard, but, hey, why not?  

Now that I think of it, that character might fit in very well.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 14, 2007)

After checking the module... 

Hmmm...

The way I want to run it, it might be slightly longer than a month, mabye three, or so.

Just not to raise wrong expectations... Let's see how we'll handle things then...


----------



## Legildur (Jan 14, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> After checking the module...
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...



Is there a recommended party mix?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 14, 2007)

No. You can portray whatever kind of PC you want, basically.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't forget that you have a date in about a month or so, fellas!


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Don't forget that you have a date in about a month or so, fellas!



I haven't forgotten!


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 22, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Don't forget that you have a date in about a month or so, fellas!




Oh, I was waiting for the recruitment thread!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Will be coming as soon as I get done with my exams...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 22, 2007)

Cairn of the Skeleton King - Recruitment Thread

 Couldn't resist it any longer...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 26, 2007)

Any more of you interested in my new game?  Slots are going out...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2007)

Ordinarily I would be, but I've got my hands pretty full right now.

Thanks though.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 26, 2007)

I figured so.  Maybe we can resume playing together when Endur returns!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in the same boat.  I just don't think I'm up for a new one just yet.  I do appreciate it though, and I'll definitely be around here when Endur gets back.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright.  See you at Strahd's feasting table then!


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Alright.  See you at Strahd's feasting table then!




Indeed.  Good luck with your game, however.  I may check in over there from time to time just to see what's happening. 

-IG


----------



## Endur (Feb 6, 2007)

I made a post in the IC thread.   This does not mean I am back to  posting on a regular schedule yet.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 6, 2007)

Nonetheless, welcome back.

PS Can you throw an "OOC" label on the back end of this thread subject?  As it stands, both the IC and OOC thread have exactly the same title and it's impossible to tell which one has been updated without opening it up (which only really matters when pressed for time).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Indeed. Good to see you, Endur!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> "Mine uncle -" Dareios moves closer to Jack, so close that the wanderer can may his breath, "once fought a battle of three days against an army of bagpipe-playing skeletons."






Was his name Ash?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

No, but Herman.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 7, 2007)

> "Thank you for your hospitality, Count von Barovich," Alessandra says respectfully.




It's Zarovich, my friend, von Zarovich!

Though I wonder what will be Strahd's reaction...


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> It's Zarovich, my friend, von Zarovich!
> 
> Though I wonder what will be Strahd's reaction...





Endur has been calling him von Barovich from the beginning.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Endur has been calling him von Barovich from the beginning.




Really?   Sorry, then.  Guess it will not be the dread pirate of Mount Baratok that we will be fighting then...


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> It's Zarovich, my friend, von Zarovich!
> 
> Though I wonder what will be Strahd's reaction...




I went back and reread the IC thread before I posted...


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Endur has been calling him von Barovich from the beginning.




That would be an "Oops."  Or perhaps NPC accents make his name sound that way.  He is von Zarovich.

Four typos found and corrected.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 7, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> That would be an "Oops."  Or perhaps NPC accents make his name sound that way.  He is von Zarovich.
> 
> Four typos found and corrected.




I'll ammend Alessandra's speech.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> That would be an "Oops."  Or perhaps NPC accents make his name sound that way.  He is von Zarovich.
> 
> Four typos found and corrected.




I just figured it was an element of the story...


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2007)

Alas, I am not perfect.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Alas, I am not perfect.




Not to worry.  Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

Now, for me as an old Ravenloftler, now starts the stylish stuff. 

The new scene is really thrilling, thanks!


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

This is actually my first time playing in Ravenloft.  I've read a lot about it, but never played it before.  I like it.  A lot.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had zero exposure to Ravenloft, and I'm certainly enjoying it.  I've been wanting to play an undead themed campaign for some time.  Next time we finish up a campaign in my live games, I'm going to try and convince my fellow gamers to play Age of Worms, as I understand that adventure path is of a good standard and undead-focused.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

I've played through and DM'd both Ravenloft and Ravenloft II: The House on Gryphon Hill, but that is about the limit of my exposure to Ravenloft. I've found the changes in this adventure over the original I6 to be quite nice, though. I have no clue what to expect, and that is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

I am relieved that Endur is apparently not too much into Ravenloft, because that grants fresh, plot-indepent twists.  I am really thrilled to see what will happen next.

And, just to make this clear, I at least try to play Dareios as a person who is friendly to his companions, yet suspicious and even mean to people that could be a threat to him. Do I overstress this a bit too much?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> And, just to make this clear, I at least try to play Dareios as a person who is friendly to his companions, yet suspicious and even mean to people that could be a threat to him. Do I overstress this a bit too much?





It is fine. We just think he is quite paranoid. Perhaps driven insane by the horrors of Ravenloft.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 8, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It is fine. We just think he is quite paranoid. Perhaps driven insane by the horrors of Ravenloft.




Exactly. Alessandra sees him as someone who is, if not overcautious, perhaps a bit overzealous in his displays...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I am continually with my desire to judge from my knowledge (run away screaming) and acting out of my character's knowledge ("My dog has died, and someone is going to pay for it!"). Aside of that, I don't really know. I usually play lawful neutral characters like this - maniacs, but with ethics.  "Ivid the Bowman" my screenname's patron, being the most famous one of them. 

Now, after a scene like we saw, I _personally _would not just simply sit on the table and eat... Yeah, I'd _run away screaming_...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Now, after a scene like we saw, I _personally _would not just simply sit on the table and eat... Yeah, I'd _run away screaming_...





And I'd start on the wine and try to hook up with the hottie!


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I am relieved that Endur is apparently not too much into Ravenloft, because that grants fresh, plot-indepent twists.  I am really thrilled to see what will happen next.




On GMing style ...

When I GM a module, I try to keep all the game mechanics more or less the same as written in the module.  i.e. Danovich is supposed to blast the party with his scroll of Circle of Death in round 1.  Written in the module.

I do, however, add flavor where necessary.  Most modules are heavy on mechanics and light on flavor, leaving it to the GM to add flavor and plot.

I also sometimes make minor changes to monsters mechanics for flavor reasons.  I remember playing in a 3.0 module where every orc (40+) was armed with a great axe according to the module writer.  Yet the GM equipped the orcs with various weapons, which made much more sense (orcs with spears, swords, bows, daggers, you name it).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 9, 2007)

I like the way you handle things in our game, also because it's radically different to my own approach to I6. The biggest problem Ravenloft, as most of the over-developed settings, has nowatdays is that many DMs think that every stick and stone has to bear a meaning for the meta-plot.

Now, I enjoy this game, because it's a clear and straightforward undead hunt, with interesting characters and a lot of very un-gothic, yet cinematic action.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As to the orcs with the axes, wasn't that _Return to the Temple of the Elemental Evil_?


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> As to the orcs with the axes, wasn't that _Return to the Temple of the Elemental Evil_?




Lots of Orcs in RTTOE.  But actually I was thinking of a module that someone else GMed for my party... a 3.0 Living Greyhawk module set in Keoland called _Evil in the Woods_.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 9, 2007)

Didn't know that one, just remember that I had a similar sensation when reading through RttToEE. Love the module, but the small design flaws made me chuckle.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Endur, I don't have Heroes of Horror. What is the "mild depravity" that the Evil taint gives? Morbid curiosity into the dark things is how I'm going with it but I want to check if you need me to play it differently.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry for not posting; I hadn't exected activity here this month so I didn't post my "I'm going on vacation" post here like I did in my other games.

Anyhow, I'm back now and will catch up and post today.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

Huh, what?  The paladin is the one telling people not to turn down a reward? 

Well, at least she's got good reason.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 16, 2007)

I must admit, Ismark can see some merit in that. But we'll resolve the 'see the Count' isue first before he responds


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

I very much doubt we're going to get to see the Count today.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 17, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I very much doubt we're going to get to see the Count today.



Well, Ismark won't be accepting the position of Burgomaster (and obligations that go with it) through an unknown external proxy. That way lies criminal charges and sticky ends


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2007)

So, what is our next step then?


*WOOHOO! 3000 posts.*


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, our next step is likely to look into the coven; and/or recover the raven holy symbol if we get any info on it.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2007)

I think there's a visit to Madame Eva in our future as well, or whatever her name is.  Assuming she's not the witch she's talking about.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Endur, I don't have Heroes of Horror. What is the "mild depravity" that the Evil taint gives? Morbid curiosity into the dark things is how I'm going with it but I want to check if you need me to play it differently.




I will discuss this in greater detail soon.  As it will soon be generally applicable to more than one character.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 19, 2007)

Reading the IC depravity stuff, it seems it was a case of damned if you do, damed if you don't!


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I did not state whether Willow did or did not eat or drink anything previously, and feel a little uncomfortable stating so now that we know what will happen if she had, so I'll let you make that call and go from there, if that's ok.




At this point in time, all you know is that the food and drink were delicious if you ate or drank.

The castle, however, is dark and gloomy.  Even your companions actions and expressions are becoming dark and gloomy, perhaps even sinister.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Endur, I don't have Heroes of Horror. What is the "mild depravity" that the Evil taint gives? Morbid curiosity into the dark things is how I'm going with it but I want to check if you need me to play it differently.




Mild Depravity means that your are suffering a mild form of mental insanity (in your specific case neglecting social mores).  The evil you have been exposed to is having an effect on your mind.

Taint can be cured by Restoration, Heal, and other spells that heal the mind.

There are several categories of Taint: Mild, Moderate, Severe, and the final category.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 19, 2007)

Can I be mildly depraved, too? My character would appreciate things like a devil's tail or bat wings.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2007)

Patience is a virtue.



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Can I be mildly depraved, too? My character would appreciate things like a devil's tail or bat wings.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 19, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Patience is a virtue.




And virtues are few and far-between in this place.


----------



## Endur (Feb 21, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> At this point in time, all you know is that the food and drink were delicious if you ate or drank.




My List of those that ate and drank: Skorl, Allesandra, Jack, Ashlyn.

Wine only: Cedric

Neither food nor drink: Ismark, Dareios.

Unknown (I'll assume they ate & drank unless I hear otherwise): Willow, Lia


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't really pick one or the other at the time.  We'll say Cedric had a sip or two of wine.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> My List of those that ate and drank: Skorl, Allesandra, Jack, Ashlyn.
> 
> Wine only: Cedric
> 
> ...





I don't think that Willow would have eaten or drank anything, but since I didn't specify at the time, I'll take whatever's coming.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

That's the last time I rely on Skorl's fort save to save him from anything.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 21, 2007)

His Fort save does just fine.

The depravity, however, is not a Fort-resisted effect.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> His Fort save does just fine.
> 
> The depravity, however, is not a Fort-resisted effect.




DC20 Will save, anyone (or should I say, everyone)


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow, even a restful nights sleep calls for a will save these days?  I guess times really have changed...


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Wow, even a restful nights sleep calls for a will save these days?  I guess times really have changed...




Welcome to Ravenloft.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> DC20 Will save, anyone (or should I say, everyone)





SKorl is going to be VERY depraved before long.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 22, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> SKorl is going to be VERY depraved before long.




I'm already quite depraved.

Alessandra, on the other hand...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 24, 2007)

Endur, please name an address where I can send you an email to. I have some material that you maybe should see.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Endur (Mar 1, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.
> Try to kill my character while I'm gone.




Note to self: Where did I put all of those locked doors with the death spell traps?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 1, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Note to self: Where did I put all of those locked doors with the death spell traps?





I used to like you.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2007)

Just as a note: I am still here, as always, but I think you others handle the istuation so well that I can content with just following - at the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2007)

That goes for Skorl...he doesn't offer much to the investigation.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 5, 2007)

Ivid, I hope you don't take Alessandra's exchanges with Dareios personally. 

And I have an idea. A gruesome, gothic idea.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Ivid, I hope you don't take Alessandra's exchanges with Dareios personally.
> 
> And I have an idea. A gruesome, gothic idea.





Gruesome?  Gothic?  Woohoo!  I'm so there..


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 6, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Ivid, I hope you don't take Alessandra's exchanges with Dareios personally.





Naah, why should I? - I am just PLAYING that character; that's doesn't mean I am him.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Naah, why should I? - I am just PLAYING that character; that's doesn't mean I am him.




This is a good thing; he needs a good poke in the eye.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 6, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> This is a good thing; he needs a good poke in the eye.




The Head and Eye of Dareios? Die, Dareios, Die?

Alessandra almost slapped him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 6, 2007)

You cannot poke me! I wear the Dire Glasses of Doom!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 14, 2007)

It's been a bit quiet around here lately...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 14, 2007)

And now that I am complaining things suddenly get back in motion!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> And now that I am complaining things suddenly get back in motion!





That's what happens when you complain. All it takes is a bit of a prod.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 15, 2007)

Or a good shock!


----------



## Endur (Mar 17, 2007)

So far it sounds like Dareios, Skorl, and Allesandra have decided to help rebuild the villlage.

What are the other adventurers doing?  Going to visit Madame Eva?  Drinking in the Inn?  Hunting Wolves in the Forest?  Searching for evil witches?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 17, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> So far it sounds like Dareios, Skorl, and Allesandra have decided to help rebuild the villlage.
> 
> What are the other adventurers doing?  Going to visit Madame Eva?  Drinking in the Inn?  Hunting Wolves in the Forest?  Searching for evil witches?




I think it'd be suicidal to split up the group, imo, so I guess Willow will stay and learn to use a hammer, or chase around the kids with her snake.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

Legildur, you are doing a good job of trying to be a good village leader and still in character driving back to being an adventurer. It is not an easy juggle. Keep it up.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2007)

I appreciate Legildur a lot as a player. - L, with the situation being indeed difficult to handle, I think you're making the best out of it, at least as I see it right now.

That Dareios would manage the situation differently, is another matter.  

Most likely, he would give every villager a sword and then send them into the woods to hunt whatever...

Again, I hope I am not overstressing my PC - I used to play very *bleak* standard good guys for a while, but now experiment with slighty darker figures.  

The point is, no need to respect Dareios' ramblings too much. I just try to give the situation a bit more flair... In my personal, wicked way.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks all! It's certainly a little frustrating, but it is also interesting to see these requirements placed on a PC.  I only hope that it doesn't detract from the other players' opportunities to enjoy the game.

The whole thing wouldn't have come about if people didn't get themselves killed!  Ismark would still have been an NPC....


----------



## Endur (Mar 21, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I think it'd be suicidal to split up the group, imo




I will point out that I have not yet killed any PCs while the group was split up.  I have only killed PCs while the group was together.

Skorl went off and adventured all by his lonesome and didn't die.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> I will point out that I have not yet killed any PCs while the group was split up.  I have only killed PCs while the group was together.
> 
> Skorl went off and adventured all by his lonesome and didn't die.





It is your skillful use of the word _yet_ that leads me to believe that it is only a matter of time.  But yes, you are indeed correct; we're much less safe in a group where you can pick us off at random.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Skorl went off and adventured all by his lonesome and didn't die.




And without his main weapon, I might say...the zombies sure tried hard to put him down, though.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 21, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> And without his main weapon, I might say...the zombies sure tried hard to put him down, though.




Yes, but he also met some friends while he was out. They even invited him for dinner.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Yes, but he also met some friends while he was out. They even invited him for dinner.





And they almost had him for dinner, too...that encounter was starting to look like a TPK for a bit.


----------



## Endur (Mar 29, 2007)

WoW


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2007)

Is that:

WoW = I've been playing too much Warcraft lately

or

WoW = That's a whole lot of undead in that thar graveyard?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Is that:
> 
> WoW = I've been playing too much Warcraft lately
> 
> ...






Funny, I almost posted that exact same thing.


----------



## Endur (Mar 30, 2007)

both


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> The graves appear unkept and not maintained. None of the graves appear to be disturbed in an out of the ordinary fashion.




So what's an ordinary fashion for graves to be disturbed in?


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So what's an ordinary fashion for graves to be disturbed in?




In Barovia?

All things are relative.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't really like in-fighting among the party, but I can't imagine that Willow would let such a comment slide, especially since druid circle that was her home was destroyed by undead.  

I just want you all to know that I'm not intentionally making waves, but if you're going to play a character, you've got to play it right, no?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 11, 2007)

Naa, for me it's cool. I mean, roleplaying is about playing a role, right?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> I can't imagine that Willow would let such a comment slide, especially since druid circle that was her home was destroyed by undead.




Nor Jack under these circumstances. In the beginning I'd see him and Willow putting up there hoods tucking their heads down and just planning on leaving for greener areas, but since we are all in this together now. . .


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Naa, for me it's cool. I mean, roleplaying is about playing a role, right?




You play the obnoxious and irritating Dareios astoundingly well. And I do mean that as a compliment.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> You play the obnoxious and irritating Dareios astoundingly well. And I do mean that as a compliment.




I almost spit my breakfast all over my monitor when I read that.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you.  I enjoy watching and participating in some in-character-talk, because it adds new possibilities to the game. However, I hope I don't overstress too much - I didn't really notice that Dareios words could insult Willow (other than his usual ramblings), because in my game, there's no *old faith*, but druids serve any deity they choose.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 13, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I enjoy watching and participating in some in-character-talk, because it adds new possibilities to the game. However, I hope I don't overstress too much - I didn't really notice that Dareios words could insult Willow (other than his usual ramblings), because in my game, there's no *old faith*, but druids serve any deity they choose.




It's great for stretching my roleplaying muscles, because I have to keep in character for Alessandra -- my first instinct with most characters would be to punch him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I found a neat picture of how Dareios could look:







Just thought it would be worth sharing.  

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 28, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I found a neat picture of how Dareios could look:
> 
> ...




Guts!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (May 11, 2007)

Game over?


----------



## Legildur (May 11, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Game over?



Good question....


----------



## Pyrex (May 11, 2007)

Endur's 'last seen' is over two weeks ago, and his last post was in our IC thread 3 weeks ago.

Kind of odd that we haven't heard from him at all; but I wouldn't quite give up yet.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 6, 2007)

Now, after one more month without further notice...
It was a pleasure to game with you all. I'll sort the *Dareios* sheet to the *Retired Characters* section...  

Hope we meet again some day, perhaps at another virtual gaming table!

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

Keep an eye open, though. DMs around here have a tendency to come back months later and try to pick their games back up. Endur was a long-time poster around these boards, and I don't think we've seen the last of him.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 6, 2007)

*nod*  This also isn't the first time Endur's been absent from the boards for a few months.  He does usually give notice when he's going to be gone though, so it's odd he didn't this time.

Ah well, see y'all around.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 7, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *nod*  This also isn't the first time Endur's been absent from the boards for a few months.  He does usually give notice when he's going to be gone though, so it's odd he didn't this time.




*nod*

I hope everything's okay with him.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah.  Keep your fingers crossed - maybe we can continue this on another ocassion...


----------



## Endur (Sep 3, 2007)

*I fell in a hole called WoW*

I fell in a hole called WoW.  Sorry about that.

I think I'm out though.

They should have a warning label on that game though.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2007)

Just a heads up: Ivid looks to be out until at least October, and Kaf has retired from the boards. Most your other players are around IIRC (Rhun, Voadam I know are here).


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm still around.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2007)

Still here.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

Here and interested.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2007)

Ready to jump back in with Jack.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, that is most of us. Though, I seem to think Kafkonia is gone too...I remember seeing something about him ending all the games he had going.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, that is most of us. Though, I seem to think Kafkonia is gone too...I remember seeing something about him ending all the games he had going.



Yup, Kaf retired.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhh, the vagaries of real life always get in the way.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

You weren't just teasing us with the promise of getthing this game going again, were you Endur?


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 13, 2007)

Still here.


----------



## Endur (Sep 13, 2007)

There are vagueries of real life.

Sometimes they come and sometimes they go.

It is not my intent to tease.

Just my attempt to explain my absence.

Running a game takes a lot of effort from a GM.

On some of my previous games, I spent hours a day.

I don't have hours a day to spend on a game anymore.  

But I might be able to pick this up.  I'm considering it.  Don't expect to see many posts on weekdays.  Weekends might have frequest posts.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 13, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> ...Don't expect to see many posts on weekdays.  Weekends might have frequest posts.



I can work with that.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 13, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> But I might be able to pick this up.  I'm considering it.  Don't expect to see many posts on weekdays.  Weekends might have frequest posts.




Heh.. they way my schedule has changed, as anyone who games with me will no doubt have noticed, that'll work even better for me.

IG


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Running a game takes a lot of effort from a GM.
> 
> On some of my previous games, I spent hours a day.
> 
> ...





As a PBP DM, I completely understand. Posting, especially combat posts, can be very time consumming. At any rate, I'd love to see the game continue, even if it is only a couple of posts a week.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Sep 25, 2007)

I would feel honoured if you chose to DM us again, Endur!  

I just returned from a long absence as well, but I would absolutely love to rgo on with this again! (Will stop messing with IG's character, promised!)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm happy to pick it up again but I try to stay off the computer on the weekend.


----------

